# Pokemon Chronicles 1- Unite



## Solstice (Jul 18, 2010)

Neon walked on the side of Mt. Coronet.

"Who to annoy today..."

Suddenly, a black and white pulse shot out, and loud roars blasted.

Neon fell off the mountain, and fell through Team Murking Shadows thin roof. 

"Ahh..."


----------



## Barubu (Jul 18, 2010)

Nicholai, having just exited from Wayward Cave, started making his way toward Eterna. The only reason Nicholai was even in Sinnoh was because his old trainer traveled there and set him free. Nicholai's trainer used to call him an outcast, sent him out in a forest, and proceeded to crush Nicholai's pokéball. Nicholai has had no choice but to travel throughout Sinnoh unseen; unknown.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 19, 2010)

Zero watched the occurring scene in satisfaction. "Finally! Murking Shadows is now unstoppable!!" he yelled. They had just successfully manipulated the powers of Reshiram and Zekrom, and TMS was draping the land in darkness.  "And now to-" *beep beep*. Zero's transmitter went off before he could finish his sentence. He picked it up. " *sigh* What?" The grunt on the other end said "Sir, something has just crashed through the roof of the base!" "Well, is it threatening?" Zero asked. "It appears to be a Pokemon, whether or not it's hostile has yet to be seen." Zero thought for a quick second, and then replied, "Just get it out of the base. If you think it might be useful, go ahead and capture it. But if you REALLY need help, then call me again." "Yes sir," and with that, the grunt hung up.

_Geez, why do they always call me for help? Oh well, part of being an Admin_ "No matter! It's time to enjoy our moment of triumph!" Zero joined the rest of the Admins who were atop the mountain. "And now, we wait."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 19, 2010)

"Hostile? Oh, I will be soon enough if I don't fucking leave."

Neon proceeded to walk out the front entrance of the base, which some idiot had left open.


Another pulse happened, but this time having an effect.

Dark Clouds formed in the sky. A black mist formed.

"What the hell is happening..."

Neon heard a threatening voice in his mind, "Let me take control over your body temporarily, and you will truly live."

"No way! This body's mine!"

Neon eventually gave the voice the boot.

"Now to find out why this is happening..."

((Ok, I'll admit it. I'm not the RPer that I used to be. It's been a bit since I've done an RP like this. Just give it some time.))


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 19, 2010)

"Quite a sight, isn't it?" Zero said. It was only a matter of time before TMS had control over all of Sinnoh. But it was also only a matter of time before something messed up. And something did; Zekrom, in its fury, stomped on the ground with all his earth-shaking strength. This created a powerful tremor that shook the whole mountain and shattered Spear Pillar, causing the Admins to all fall off the side of the mountain. 

They would've all died upon landing, but luckily, all of the Admins had at least one Flying-Pokemon with them. They released them (Zero had his Drifblim) and grabbed on to them as they glided down safely.

"What the HELL just happened?" Zero was still marveling at the fact that they had all been knocked off of the Spear Pillar. "We have to get back up there!"

"It's no use. Mt.Coronet is crumbling to gravel as we speak," pointed out one of the Admins. This guy was right. What they saw before them looked like a scene from the Apocalypse, what with the dark sky and rapidly crumbling mountain.

Zero then saw the real danger: The TMS HQ was at the base of Mt.Coronet, and if the cataclysm continued, the HQ would be crushed under the mountain.   "Crap! Hopefully they've started evacuating. We need go over there!" yelled Zero. All the Admins boarded they're Flying-Pokemon and flew towards the HQ.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 20, 2010)

Neon  looked up, but could barely see anything in the mist. All he heard was a faint rumbling. 

Suddenly, a boulder rolled right i front of him. Neon quickly moved out of the way. "What the..."

Neon decided to find out what was going on. He navigated up the mountain, avoiding falling rocks. Once he got half-way up, he saw the admins heading to the base.

"Fags heading to a fag club? Seems fair enough." 

Suddenly, a boulder hit him in the side, and he proceeded to fall down the cliff, and rolled once again into the base.

"What? A Pokemon at least a bit senseable ends up back in the fag club? Oh, this is nice. Seriously..."

A Team Rocket Grunt looked at him.

"Leave. Me. The. Fuck. Alone." Neon growled.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 22, 2010)

Rose was only doing what she wanted to in Hearthome City. She wasn't really doing anything in particular, actually; just standing outside Amity Square with her Scizor, wondering if they should go on a walk. But as rumbling could be heard from the nearby mountain, both Trainer and Pokemon whirled around to face it. Rose gasped, and then asked, "What was that?!" 

Cicada, the Scizor, looked equally surprised, and buzzed her wings, getting a little bit of air before landing again. She pointed a claw towards the mountain as if she were charging at it, and with a glance at her trainer, she got the message. The two headed off towards the entrance to town, knowing that this was urgent. It was almost as if the mountain were to collapse, but Scizor was tough and could endure the falling rocks, as well as protect Rose from them. They charged towards Mt. Coronet once they were finally out of the city's borders, although they didn't dare to go inside. Rose inclined her head as she looked up at the tremulous cliff face, nodding. Quickly, she knelt down and began fishing around her bag. After a moment, she pulled out a rope, and grunted to herself. 

Cicada looked a bit surprised; was that what Rose was really thinking? She waved a claw in protest, but Rose was adamant. With frustration, Cicada flew in front of her Trainer, shaking her head.

"Come on, we have to see what that is," Rose persisted, stepping aside and looking for a good place to secure the rope.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 22, 2010)

Zero and rest of Admins had closed in on the base, and were doing all they could to get everyone the hell out. They had all used their Pokemon to move rubble and get to anyone that was trapped. Soon enough, all but a small few TMS members were alive.

During all this chaos, Zero saw an Absol in what was still standing of the base, but he could care less about it. He also saw a trainer and her Scizor run by heading towards the mountain. Why anyone would try to climb a mountain while it was literally falling down was beyond him, so he grew suspicious. As soon as everyone in the base was accounted for, he took off to investigate.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 22, 2010)

Neon, once again, exited the base without any problems. 

"They seriously need better security..."

Nron looked up to the mountain. In fact, he could've sworn he saw the top of Zekrom and Reshiram.

"No chance of getting back up there... Not worth trying. It was pathetic of me to even think of trying to go up there, and I would say the same to anyone trying."

Neon slightly hesitated.

"Now, who to annoy today..." Neon said, fully aware that a disaster was about to happen. It was part of his instincts to warn people, but he finally broke. He headed to Hearthome City. The mist hadn't traveled that far. 

On his way, he could've sworn that some Pokemon were giving him strange looks. He stared at a few with his glowing green eyes, and they scampered away.

Neon, once again, continued to Hearthome City.

---------

After Neon had arrived, he had been walking around the town, watching for people. However, once some had gotten a glance of him, they scrambled off away from the city or into their homes, getting the general idea. But Neon had encountered a strange twosome. They seemed to be heading to the crumbling Mt. Coronet. Neon chased after the two, but staying hidden. 

-----

Once the two had arrived, Neon was exuasted. However, that didn't stop him from, well, trying to stop them. He jumped out in front of the two.

"Stop. Now."

Another black shockwave was released, clearly viewable. The top of the mountain, or what remained of it, started sparking black and white, while more of the mountain crumbled. A boulder was approaching Neon, so he used his horn to slice through it. Normally, it would be hard for an Absol to do that, but Neon trained himself, improving that power.

"And now you don't have to ask for a reason why."


----------



## River (Jul 22, 2010)

Altor gazed at the crumbling mountian from his perch in an old oak, he stood up and dropped to the ground giving a slight grunt as he hit the hard earth. He knew pokemon were bound to get caught in the quakes and rockslides resulting from the struggle on the mountain. 
He paced along the forest path. many pokemon ran past him and warned him about the danger, he ignored them and continued his walk to the mountain's base.

He found many pokemon wedged under trees or behind rocks, he managed to get them out. After he had checked close to a mile along the base he came across a Scizor, an Absol and a trainer, he ducked behind a tree and watched their conversation. 
The Scizor looked a bit worried and the trainer was telling the absol to get out of their way. For some reason the Absol looked familiar, but he couldn't remember why. Out of the corner of his eye Altor saw a colossal boulder shake loose and tumble down the hill directly towards the trio, he had seen the Absol cut through a boulder earlier but that was nothing compared with this and it didn't seem to know it was there. He fired off a Hyper Beam which tore through the boulder the remenants of the boulder missed the Absol, trainer and scizor completely.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 22, 2010)

"Hmpf... I try to get them away, and they double!" 

Neon kept trying to get the two to flee, but it seemed that they wouldn't move.


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2010)

The Glaceon rose onto his hind legs, balancing as he peered at the mountain through the tall grass. The deafening rumbling had woken him from his nap earlier, and he had to check it out. What he was seeing now terrified him.

"Dear Arceus," he gasped, watching as boulders and other rubble rolled down the mountain towards him. This was what he got for making his nest near the entrance to Mt. Coronet, so close to the dangerous event taking place. Then again, he couldn't predict the future, he had no way of knowing the mountain would seemingly collapse upon itself.

His fellow neighbors - it was quite a large patch of grass where he had made his residence - had also peeked out. He noticed a pair of Kricketune quickly hustle their Kricketot offspring out of the nest they lived in, heading in the opposite direction of the falling rubble. Fanagg stood paralyzed in fear, taking no notice as other Pokemon fled past him. His breathing became rapid as he saw an ebony cloud spread across the sky. He remembered something his estranged mother had told him when he was just an Eevee.

"Just you wait, Sonny. There's going to be a judgement day, an apocalypse, and they'll probably target and judge our family first thanks to your damn father," she had said. Fanagg still had no idea what his father had done, but he knew now that his mother had been right, and that he was most likely going to be taken by this 'apocalypse' first, just like she had said.

His eyesight blurred as he gasped, "Run," before passing out after hyperventilating in fright.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 22, 2010)

Zero was running off towards the mountain, trying to follow that Scizor's path. He eventually found it (as well as it's trainer, a second Scizor, and the same Absol). Any sane person would've ran away already, but these guys weren't budging. Curious, Zero went forth, watching for boulders, and yelled, "Hey! What do you guys think you're doing?"


----------



## River (Jul 22, 2010)

Altor heard someone yell to his right and he turned. An admin of TMS? Why was he here? Then he recognised him as the one who had been on the mountain when he was betrayed, he looked at the mountain top and saw a white and black ray come down towards the triner. He knew he couldn't stop it but the trainer and Scizor hadn't noticed it yet. He reared back and tackled the two of them out of the way, but in the process was hit on the leg. Pain hit him like a boulder and he collapsed. He struggled to sit up and collapsed to a sitting position. "Gah, why am i always the one to get hit?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 22, 2010)

((I forgot that I hadn't subscribed to this yet. Sorry.))

Cicada crossed her arms and levitated in the air as if to say to Rose, _I told you._ The Trainer rolled her eyes, and then nodded. "You're right, we should get out of here," she grumbled, heading back. Her Scizor gladly followed her with buzzing wings, but they froze as a dark shock wave emanated from the center of the mountain. Cicada raised a claw to shield herself, and glanced over to the Absol with amber eyes. _"Do you have any idea what's going on?"_ she called in Pokemon language. 

Meanwhile, Rose was looking around for shelter from the rubble. "It looks like there's nowhere to hide. We can only run further from the mountain!" she shouted over the intense rumbling.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

"It would seem that they're listening..."

Neon cocked his head as he heard the Scizor speak. He replied.

"All I know is that some humans brought the Ying Yang deities to Sinnoh, creating a reaction. K?"

Suddenly, everything around Neon, except anything living, took on a grayish hue.

"GET OUT OF OUR TERRITORY!" A figure demanded, hearable by both human and Pokemon

Only one word came to Neon's mind.

Dialga. The God of Time.

Suddenly, a hyper Pachirisu came out of nowhere. "ohmygoddialgareshiramandzekromarefighting! Iwonderifpalkiagiratinaandarceuswillappeartohelp!oooothisissoexciting!" 


"It would seem that Dialga has frozen time for us to escape? I'll take this chance. You two and your humans can escape on your own accord. Nice meeting you."

Neon suddenly had something in mind. The mountain stopped breaking apart, allowing him to see the action.

"Later, suckers!"

Neon proceeded to climb the mountain, but a spacial barrier prevented him from doing so, and he got flung back, right into Rose.

This recieved a chuckle from the Pachirisu.

"I don't possibly see how this is funny." Neon growled.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2010)

Rose was knocked down by the Absol... it was oddly heavy for such a thin dog. But she didn't exactly suffer any major injuries, so she stood up without much more than a pain in her left leg. Cicada quickly came to her aid, and looked at the Absol. _"Don't worry about it."_ She glanced up at the mountain at about the same time as Rose, recalling what had happened to the Absol. "That's not going to work," the Trainer chuckled. "Guess we'll have to come back later."

The Scizor looked at her Trainer as if to say, _You just get some rest._ She buzzed her wings a bit and then began to fly, apparently not wanting to have to deal with the barriers of the city. She clutched Rose's torso carefully in the crook of her arm, since doing so with her pincers would only hurt her more. They landed carefully next to the Pokemon center, where people could also get a rest. Cicada led her Trainer in, cautiously watching how she walked. Nothing appeared broken to her... some rest would help. Cautiously, they sat down away from a window in case any rocks came into collision with the building.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 23, 2010)

_Well, it looks like those guys are leaving now. I think they get the message._ But then, it suddenly seemed as if time stopped. _What the hell? I think our little plan has waken up Dialga..._ Two raging legendaries was bad enough, but THREE was just ridiculous. Zero quickly ran back to the remains of TMS HQ.

"Alright, guys, hear me out. At this point, there's no stopping these Pokemon. And we all know that the Boss is still up there pulling the reigns. I highly advise everyone to take advantage of this time freeze and get the hell out of here. EXCEPT the Admins. We have to stay and keep an eye on the proceedings, you never know if the Boss will go to far..."

The members of TMS took the orders. All the grunts and officers started herding away from the area, heading  in different directions towards different TMS outposts. And the Admins stayed behind diligently.


----------



## River (Jul 23, 2010)

"Sure, leave behind the guy that saved your life why dont you? Gah, Humans." Altor managed to hover a bit using his wings but his leg still pained him. Suddenly everything became grey, he looked around and heard Dialga's voice. "Those idiots, Now Dialga's angered as well, are they trying to destroy the world?" he watched as the Absol dashed up the mountain only to be knocked back down by a barrier. Altor snickered and began to half run half hover back into the woods where he could heal himself.

A small log cabin sat peacefully in the forest, he guided himself to the front door and pushed it open. The fire was unlit but that didn't matter, he sat on the chair by the table and reached into one of the drawers. He pulled out an oran berry and something else fell out, a poke ball. He bent down and picked it up. After finishing off the berry he dropped the poke ball back into the drawer and gazed out the window. After many minutes he fell asleep.
_
Altor is running towards the leader of TMS but before he can knock down the villain he is struck by a bolt of electricity, he turns his head to see his friend the Jolteon smiling at him. He is enraged and demands to know whats going on. The Jolteon attacks, knocking Altor off the cliff, the last thing he remembers is his trainer calling his name. He awakes lying in a bed of leaves, his poke ball is sitting next to him, he sits up and tries to remember what happened. He jumps up and looks around frantically for his trainer and friend, he never finds him..._

Altor awoke with a start and looked around the cabin, his leg felt better but he felt a pain that would never go away. The pain of failing his friend. He stood up and left the cabin. "Looks like the time stop cleared, i wonder if that trainer got out okay?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

Fanagg wasn't back by now; Tanya was worried. She began searching for him. "Fanagg? FANAGG!" she screamed after finding him. "FANAGG!!" she ran over to him and started prodding him, saying "Fanagg, Fanagg..." over and over again. "Wake up..."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

"I'd better get out of here, won't know how long this will hold..."  Neon ran into a nearby forest, farther away from the mountain, as the area turned back to it's regular color, with the exception of this mist.  "The time freeze ended..."  Suddenly, a Houndoom came out of nowhere, and attacked Neon.  "Agh! What the hell?!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

Even though he was unconscious, Dialga's booming voice echoed throughout his head. Combined with Tanya's cries and prods, it woke him up.

"Wha.." he murmered, a bit drowsy. Turning his head back towards the mountain, he snapped wide awake. He looked at his Vaporeon mate.

"Tawn, we need to get out of here." He stood up on shaky legs, gradually regaining balance as he led her in the opposite direction, towards Eterna City. "The humans will most likely have better shelter than out here, they get so paranoid about these sorts of things that they already have plans for what they'll do about it," he told her, though wasn't quite sure about it.

As he passed the ancient statue of Dialga near the city's western entrance, he looked at it and sighed. _Is this the punishment we get for worshipping you?_ he mentally prayed to the Sinnoh deity, wondering if he would talk to him again.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

The Houndoom had taken Neon out. Neon was on the verge of fainting, but before that, the Houndoom retreated.

And at the perfect time, that voice returned.

"I shall borrow your body, and everything will be better..."

Neon was too tired to fight back or decline.

"Perfect then!"

Suddenly, Neon couldn't feel his body. "Wha..." Neon thought, also unable to talk.

"What happened?" 

Neon's question went unanswered, as his body stood up, and ran to the outskirts of the forest, and spotted a Vaporeon and Glaceon.

The voice now controlled Neon.

Neon's body let out a growl, and it started chasing after the two.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

Hearing the growl, Fanagg turned around to see the shiny Absol heading towards them. 

Absol. A Pokemon that predicted disasters, right around when what he would call a pretty damn big disaster was happening at that moment. It seemed to be more than a coincidence, in his mind. The Vaporeon didn't know whether the shiny was going to attack or not, but he tensed up and raised his scales in an attempt to look larger than what he already was, starting to shake again.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

Tanya turned around and saw a shiny Absol rushing toward them. Tanya was confused at first; would it attack? But then Fanagg puffed out his fur, and trembling only the slightest, so Tanya figured they were fighting. She fully turned around to face the Absol, and made a noise between a hiss and a snarl, which lowered to a rumbling growl thing, and puffed out her fur as well as her umbrella collar thing to look larger as well.

((As I think Vapoerons are some cat/dog/fox thing, and I think the same for all the other Eeveelutions, so...))


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

((I'm going to still say Neon, even though he doesn't have control, to make it easier))

Neon wasn't intimidated at all. He let of another growl, preparing a Sucker Punch.

Neon suddenly disappeared, no trace left behind.

((:/ Vaporeon don't have fur. Thry have scales.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

Tanya looked around; the Absol had disappeared. "Fanagg, keep your guard!" Tanya whispered, anticipating what the Absol did next.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

Neon appeared out of nowhere, in front of Tanya, giving her a quick smack with his paw, before returning to his spot.

Neon's horn then glowed pink quickly, as he paused.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

((Edited to scales.))

He yowled in surprise when the Absol disappeared, then nodded at Tanya's whisper. He yowled yet again, in anger this time, when the enemy Pokemon appeared and thwacked his mate.

Oh, _hell_ no, he didn't.

As the Absol returned to his original position, Fanagg ignored the glowing pink horn and charged, head lowered in a Headbutt.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

((Postninja'd.))

Tanya staggered to the side a little bit, having been hit by the Absol. She pondered carefully, coming up with the information that Absol was a Dark-type, therefore none of her moves would be super-effective on him. She used Aurora Beam instead, just as Fanagg charged into a Headbutt. Scared the Aurora Beam would hit her mate instead, she quickly moved her head sideways and cut it off.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

The move Neon had used was a Future Sight- Neon had known Fanagg was going to use that move. 

Neon quickly moved out of the way, and summoned a Thunder attack on Fanagg, but using Double Team before, amplifying the power of the attack.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

Tanya watched as the Absol launched a Thunder attack on Fanagg, wondering why he hadn't aimed it at her; she, after all, _was_ the water type here. Tanya leaped in front of Fanagg and used Protect, shielding him from the attack. She then used Iron Tail.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

Fanagg hissed in frustration as his Headbutt missed its target, but cowered in the presence of the lightning bolt. He was so grateful that Tanya had jumped in and saved him last minute.

"Thanks," he muttered, watching her tail become that silvery gleam. He noticed how strong this particular Absol was, and fiercely Growled to lower his attack.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

((Postninja'd! DX))


Neon took the attack, but it didn't inflict much damage, but the Glaceon had used Growl to lolwer his power.

Neon used a Feint attack, raising the effects of Protect, leaving the two vunerable.

Neon then used Flash, blinding the two.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

The last thing he saw was Tanya successfully hit the Absol with her rock-hard tail before the Protect failed and everything went white. Fanagg staggered backwards, losing balance for half a second though regaining it quickly.

"Tanya? You alright?" he called out blindly, ears flicking back and forth to try and catch her reply.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

((Ninja'd again D=))

Tanya felt her tail connect with the Absol before Protect lifted and then was blinded by a flash of light.

"Tanya? You alright?" she heard Fanagg say.

"I'm fine..." she said before using Helping Hand to give Fanagg a boost.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 23, 2010)

As the fight intensified, a Flygon began to descend toward the three battling canines. She appeared to be wearing nothing but a large brooch necklace, with a giant, translucent crystal in the middle, nothing that would signify that she was in fact one of the TMS admins. She chuckled a bit as she watched, and as a Houndoom walked up beside her. After the battle had gone on for what she deemed long enough, Kali lifted her crystal up to her mouth, and the crystal began to glow. She then began to speak, and it seemed like the crystal was able to transmit her voices into thoughts at the very least, as if speaking to the minds of all four nearby through the dark mist. It was clearly meant for the Vaporeon and Glaceon, however, the ones who were still renegade.

"There is another way, my friends. I wish to offer you protection from the others who would harm you. You are needed for the act that is to come. Relax, and let yourself truly live."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

((No, Neon won't stay like this forever. Just to add to the plot))

Neon stopped fighting, as the light died down.  He paused as the Flygon talked, waiting for their answers. 

Oh, what fun it would be to kill them if they declined.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

"There is another way, my friends. I wish to offer you protection from the others who would harm you. You are needed for the act that is to come. Relax, and let yourself truly live." 

Tanya stopped battling and looked around for the source of the voice, settling her eyes upon a Flygon.

"Protect me from harm? Hmm... if I had more details... and I'll only do it if Fanagg's up for it." she added hastily.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

Suddenly, the random Pachirisu came out of nowhere.

"NUUUUUUDONTDOITPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEDONTDONTDONTDONT" It said all at once, as it ran toward the Flygon, trying to cover its face.

Neon just sighed.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

Tanya sweatdropped at the hyperactive Pachirisu. "if only I could understand what it was saying..."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

"DONTACEPTTTTTTT"

Neon fried the Pachirisu with a fllamethrower,  and it ran away.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

Fanagg settled down as he regained his vision, hearing the soothing voice of the Flygon. Looking at her, he noticed that the Absol had suddenly stopped fighting, and that a Houndoom was with them as well.

Join them? "I don't even know what you want me to join. And if you have anything to do with this shiny Absol than I don't want any part of it," he spat, still a little peeved at what the disaster-predicting Pokemon had done to the two of them.

He tilted his head to the side as the seemeingly sugar-high Pachirisu told them to not join (or that's what he thoguht he heard, he couldn't really tell). Perhaps this same shiny Absol had done something to the electric squirrel as well. Clearly so, since the wolfish Pokemon had just tried to barbeque the poor thing.

"What would we be joining, exactly?" he asked warily.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

"That's what I was wanting to know." Tanya squinted her eyes trying to look all suspicious but ended up looking retarded.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

Neon cocked his head at the Glaceon's reply, but waited patiently for the answer. He just wanted to continue the fight- unless of course they join...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 23, 2010)

(You guys post TOO FAST! Relax and let everybody have a turn to post already!)

Now that she had the Eeveelutions attentions, Kali spoke to them. "The future is very important, and you have an opportunity to help make the optimal future a reality. For too long have we remained isolated, solitary, and we have grown weak because of it. Come with me, join a community of millions, all working together in harmony... toward the creation of a new world order..."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

((Gonna be gone for a few mins. bbl))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

"Hmm... sounds interesting..." Tanya said. "...But, I'm going to have to go with whatever Fanagg does." she said, as not only was she very undesicive, she was extremely loyal to Fanagg.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

Fanagg felt pressured by his mate relying on him to make the desision, but he thought I had made up his mind. New world order? He'd heard about all different sorts of organizations and groups using that saying, and four-fifths of the time it went horribly awry. There was something about a Team Aqua, Magma, Galactic... none of them worked out and in the end they fell apart or were defeated. This would most likely be the case for this certain 'community of millions'.

"I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I must refuse your offer, for now. It's too sudden and if I did think about it, say, overnight, I might change my mind. Or when I collect more information about it. But for now, it's a no." The Glaceon looked to his fellow Eeveelution, wondering if she would be satisfied with his answer.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

Neon began making an attack pose halfway through, but ended it. 

They still hadn't made their choice... Neon wanted to either kill them or let them join- he was slowly getting impatient.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2010)

(( :P I agree with Kali, but I don't really have anything else to do... I need to get my characters over to Eterna.

*reading Pokedex* Aw, it says Scizor's wings aren't used for flying! Well, I disagree. :< [joking]))

Rose looked up at the nurse, but Cicada was being assertive, and raised a claw to get attention. A pink-haired nurse approached the Scizor, watching. The Trainer then put her hand in the way, however. "Sorry, but... it's me who needs healing." She pointed to her ankle, noticing that it was a bit swollen. She looked up hopefully at the nurse, but she felt her heart sink as the nurse said that the nearest Pokemon center that could also help Trainers with things like that was in Eterna. She gazed up towards Cicada, whose arms were crossed as she stood up straight. She was looking a bit accusingly at her trainer, her wings buzzing as if flying was the only way to get there.

"Well, we could also ask someone else to fly us there," Rose suggested. Cicada's eyes lit up a bit as if she agreed to doing that rather than having to fly herself. She looked like she was just being grumpy, but honestly she just didn't want to go near those legendaries. But she wouldn't show fear...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 23, 2010)

Kali looked down and shook her head. "Really? That's just too bad. You see, there might not be a tomorrow. One of the sad parts about uniting the region is, well, those who don't buy into the process, those who may be left to try to screw things up for the rest of us can't be allowed to continue forward. I'm sure you've felt the tremors. Things have already been set in motion beyond your control, and to try to live out your lives on the wrong side of history is pointless. If things are allowed to fall apart now, when we're so close to our goal, it would mean widespread destruction for all of us. So, now that you know a little more, I will give you one last chance. Buy into our program now, or perish. The difference between your death now and your death within weeks is nothing, but I can't allow your actions to threaten the lives of everyone else who does believe in us.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

Uniting the region? Fanagg's mind automatically thought of something. The only thing physically seperating the region was Mt. Coronet, which was apparently falling apart. Could this Flygon and her team be related to that? And then threatening them with death? That was not a good sign.

"Wait, do you have anything to do the mountain collapsing? Or the dark clouds above Spear Pillar? That destroyed our nest and could've killed us!" He exclaimed, angry and confused at what this Flygon was getting at. Working in harmony, his ass! She threatened his and his mate's lives!


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 23, 2010)

The Admins stood a safe distance from Mt.Coronet, but just close enough to where they could easily watch the scene. There were still boulders falling everywhere, although none of them reached the Admins. As if it couldn't get any worse, the ground began cracking and opening up beneath the Admins feet, even at their distance from the mountain.

"Uuuuuhhhhh....is there really any reason to stay here?" said one of the Admins. Everyone was hesitant to call a retreat; that is; until a huge fissure opened up under one of the Admins and he fell in. Zero couldn't wait any longer. "Call it off! We have to get out of here!" The Admins that were still left tossed out their flying Pokemon, got on, and started heading towards Eterna City, the location of the nearest outpost.

As they were traveling, Zero heard what sounding like a battle going on below. He looked down and saw the shiny Absol, a bunch of other Pokemon, and a Flygon. "Wait, is that Kali?" Zero wondered. "You guys go on. I need to get in on this." As all the other Admins continued their flight, Zero banked to the side and descended.

Zero halted his Drifblim near Kali. "Hey, Kali, if you're trying to get those Pokemon down there to join us, I can always help teach them a lesson."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

"Because you obviously don't get it, I'm gonna simplify it. It's either death right now, or life if you join.
and I would be oh so hapy to just finish you off right now."

Neon waited for an answer, as a TMS Admin arrived.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 23, 2010)

"Had you joined earlier, during the initial calling, you would never have been in any danger. Instead, I'm sorry you had to find out the hard way that we're not playing around." Kali shook her head, and turned to the two dark canines. "You two, take care of them..." She attempted to create a Sand Tomb around the two Eons, particularly the Glaceon, to keep him from running, then started to fly up into the air to watch.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2010)

Tanya watched as Sand Tomb entrapped them. So they were going to have to fight! I mean, they _did_ destroy their nest, but... Tanya also hated fighting. She puffed out her neck collar again, then blasted a Hydro Pump at the Houndoom. ((I think there's a Houndoom there? If not, then aimed at the Absol.))


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

Neon used Detect, blocking the attack, just like the Vaporeon and Gloceon did.

Neon used a Perish Song, fully aware that it would hit the Houndoom. It was worth it. 

Suddenly, Neon collapsed, and his crystal glew.


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

Fanagg hissed at the Absol, scales raising once again and taking a step forward, though knowing very well that he was too frightened to take on all three Pokemon. Suddenly, the Sand Tomb blocked his path, the chafing sand actually causing his scales to become shiny, like sandpaper on wood.

It was best that Tanya take on the Houndoom - the hellhound would wipe him out due to elemental disadvantages. He directed his attention towards where he thought the shiny was, only to fall to the ground screeching. The Perish Song made his ears feel like they would gush out blood, causing him to writhe in pain in the dirt. The pain distracted him from the Absol's collapsing.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 23, 2010)

By the time the Perish Song was activated, Kali fortunately had flown up high and was well out of range. But still, she knew based upon the Houndoom's mental input what was happening. She started to fly back down, swooping down to pick the hell hound up into her arms, in an attempt to carry him away to safety. Due to the Sand Tomb, she figured the Perish Song would be enough to finish the others off, unable to run away.


----------



## River (Jul 23, 2010)

Altor was resting peacefully in the upper branches of a tree, despite the apocalyptic scene on Spear Pillar, when he felt something. 'Fire!' he thought, hedropped form the tree and ran off at a high speed to where he knew the fire was.

As he arrived he saw the Absol he had met earlier laying unconscious by a sand tomb and a Glaceon and Vaporeon writhing in the sand tomb. He thought about if he could help and how when a low growl came from the bushes just ahead of him. A Growlithe jumped from the bush and roared, sending a searing jet of flames roaring towards him. He dodged out of the way only to be hit by a double edge, he threw the pokemon off him and drew his arms back. His wings vibrated loudly he then threw his arms forward, sending a tornado tearing towards the Growlithe throwing it against a tree. It lay there, unconscious.
Altor limped slightly as he walked towards the sand and threw the two pokemon over his shoulder, he then picked up the Absol and carried them into the forest.

After walking for what seemed like forever, he came to the small wood hut where he spent most of his time. he threw open the door and lay the three pokemon down on the rug. He broke an oran berry into thirds and lay them by the pokemons heads. He managed to struggle over to the bed before passing out from pain.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 23, 2010)

Neon, now no longer possessed, slowly got up.

"Ugh... what happened..."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 24, 2010)

Tanya cursed as her attack was thrown away by Detect. She went in for another attack, but then she heard a beautiful song, followed by pain and agony. She screeched with pain as she collapsed to the ground, Aqua Ring still intact but doing nothing as she was fainted.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2010)

As the rumbling stopped, Rose assumed that the legendaries were done. Of course, it wasn't completely over, but they still had to get to Eterna. "We should circle south," the Trainer suggested, "so we can get around the peak of Mt. Coronet where those two legendary Pokemon were fighting." She looked up at Cicada, shrugging. "Others probably won't be willing to fly us, so..." She attempted to stand up, feeling the same pressure on her ankle, but it wasn't as bad. Cicada put an arm under her shoulder, assisting again to get her out of the door before taking flight, heading first to Oreburgh and then north to Eterna.

The view was spectacular. Rose could see a long way, and she could see that Cicada was taking in the sights too. Her eyes stopped on something that was going on in Eterna, though; some Pokemon fighting intensely. She could see that there were at least four, and two were trapped in a sand tomb of sorts. But then they were moving slowly... taken by a red shape that looked oddly familiar.

Rose looked up at Cicada, and she rolled her eyes, but then began heading north to make her route direct to Eterna Forest.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 25, 2010)

Neon looked at Tanya and Fanagg.

"How'd this even happen?!" Neon exclaimed as one of the two fell. He ran into one of the sandstorms, trying to ignore the sand. He grabbed the fallen Pokemon by his mouth, and dragged the Vaporeon out.

Now to handle the other one... Neon thought to himself.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2010)

((Subconscious dream tiem?))

_Tanya 'awoke', looking up into the eyes of Mew, who was looking down at her. "You're up!" it squealed, doing flips, then flying off, bringing Tanya along using Psychic.

"Whaaaaa!" she exclaimed as she was flying over all the regions, stopping at Sinnoh, right above Mount Coronet, where the legendary Pokémon were fighting. 

"This is what's happening right now. That Flygon was trying to get you to join it!" the Mew exclaimed.

"What?" Tanya asked, a puzzled loo on her face.

"Yes, it is." Mew replied solemnly and nodding. "So do whatever is in your power to stop them!"

"I promise Mew!"

"Take care; and by the way, the Absol is not under it's own control."

"What does that even _mean? _She tried to ask but the dream faded away into darkness._

((BTW, if this is godmodding, let me know and I'll delete this post. I just don't think Tanya should be awake yet, and I wanted to post, as I love this RP =3))


----------



## Solstice (Jul 25, 2010)

((:D Not Godmodding, but it would be nice if NightDaemon got on soon.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2010)

((Yes, true.))


----------



## Solstice (Jul 25, 2010)

((I'm waiting for him to take the next action, and my character can't continue unless NightDaemon posts, or if you, River, or Kali do something about the current situation.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 26, 2010)

Zero had no need to drop in on the Pokemon, Kali had done all that needed to be done and from his spot in the air atop his Drifblim, Zero just watched in enjoyment. 

But then Zero heard the buzz of wings. Scizor wings. He looked around only to find the same girl and her Scizor that had so bravely tried to climb Mt.Coronet earlier. "Speak of the devil, look who I found!" He commanded his Drifblim to fly up and intercept the pair. "Just where do you two think you're going? Drfiblim, give our friends are warm welcome." And the Pokemon complied, firing Shock Wave off at the Scizor.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 26, 2010)

_"What are you doing, hurting a Trainer?!"_ Cicada accused before being hit by the electric blast. She let go of Rose so that the powerful shock wouldn't get to her, but took a moment since she was stunned. Alarmed, she used her weight to begin to fall to the ground, then began flapping her wings furiously to get under. She had the Trainer on her back now, and did a somewhat organized crash landing below Cycling Road. Luckily, the tough Steel-type's body landed first, so her Trainer didn't experience as much pain. 

Furious, the Scizor pushed off of the ground like a jet with her wings folded, only flapping when she lost momentum. Rage powering her claws, she aimed at the Drifblim's fragile body with a frenzied Night Slash.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 26, 2010)

Drifblim, being a ghost, phased out to avert the hit, but it apparently forgot Zero was atop him. As soon as Drifblim vanished, Zero yelled "Wait, what about me!" and fell through Drifblim and into a bush, which slightly cushioned his fall, but not much. _Goddamn..._ Zero crawled out of the bush, dusted himself off, and stood up. "No matter. The show must go on." Zero plucked a Pokeball off of his belt, threw it, and released Skuntank. "No mercy, Skuntank! Flamethrower! Fry that Scizor! Drifblim, you throw in a Shock Wave." 

The Skuntank opened it's mouth and released a stream a flame, while Drifblim charged up a ball of electricity between its "hands" and shot it off at the Scizor.


((P.S. I'm done for the night. If you want to reply to this move, go ahead, but don't expect my reply until tomorrow))


----------



## River (Jul 26, 2010)

Altor awoke suddenly to the pain in his stomache, 'Fire? Again?' He got up and, finding his leg not hurting anymore, walked out past the three resting pokemon and took off through the woods.

He arrived at a clearing where a Skuntank was loosing flames at a Scizor, he was feeling better but he was in no condition to fight. He picked up a small rock and threw it into the bushes behind the Skuntank, he heard the rock land and ducked down.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 26, 2010)

Cicada had no time to dodge either attack. Neither move got the same-type attack bonus, but she was still probably doomed either way. Both of the attacks hit at once, and brought a searing pain. The Scizor let out a metallic scream. It felt like she was melting out of existence... it razed her nerves as if it were disconnecting all of them. She couldn't move in the midst of the attack. Panic was mixed with the pain to create an even more intense situation. She felt her consciousness slipping away... was she going to die? She hoped not. She couldn't! She was Rose's only Pokemon! She tried to pull out the will that was in her, but she couldn't concentrate with the burning, and fell to the ground. The fall felt slow... black overcame her sight, and she could feel herself losing control until nothing remained.

Rose watched in horror as her Scizor was knocked out of the sky. Rage filled her and she wanted to do something to that trainer, but there was nothing she _could_ do -- her only Pokemon was incapacitated, probably forever. Tears began to seep out of her eyes as her Scizor fell with a crash on the ground, her vermilion armor glowing hot. She was trapped here under Cycling Road where no one would find her, with a member of Team Murking Shadows and no Pokemon who could fight. She wanted to scream but sadness closed her throat and she could hardly speak. She had to get revenge on Murking Shadows somehow, but how could she do anything in this state?

((Well, this is just great. ._. ))


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 26, 2010)

Zero watched in satisfaction as the Scizor toppled from the sky and crashed. "Well that was easier than I thought it would be. Hehe." He walked up to the girl, Skuntank and Drifblim in tow. "You're coming with me. It's been awhile since we've had a prisoner, and, I think that you just may be of use to us, with the proper guidance, that is." He drew his rifle and pointed it at the girl's neck. "And don't even THINK about fighting back."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 26, 2010)

((Just remember that I didn't give you permission to kill my character...))

Rose held her breath as the person held a gun to her neck. She kept her eyes down, away from his face. "Someone help!" she gasped, but as somewhat of a Pokemon ranger, she wasn't completely unarmed. Since she was sitting on the ground, she was in the perfect position. He said not to fight back, but so what? She desperately hoped that someone had heard, and then drove her knee up so that she could somehow get the man away from her.

Cicada struggled to hear. She heard voices... a scream or something... who was it? She concentrated as hard as she could but she still couldn't make it out. It sounded like... Rose! Stress suddenly pumped through her, and she fought to regain consciousness until she could just feel the tips of her claws. Suddenly, her eyes were open, and she could hear something dramatic around her. Someone was threatening someone else. Her trainer was being threatened! She was injured, but she would act as fast as she could. Silently, the Scizor stood up, listening. Her trainer screamed, and so did Cicada.

_"Someone help!"_ the Scizor shouted with all her might in Pokemon language, beginning to charge. With speed in spite of her injuries, she leaped towards the trainer, snapping his gun in two with her claw. She turned around and glared at the Skuntank, using her newly-found speed. While she was resting, she had been able to use Agility, which required relaxing her muscles. Waking from consciousness was perfect; now she was able to go faster than the Skuntank, the Drifblim _and_ the human. Almost blindingly, she attacked the Skuntank with a full-force Iron Head, trying to aim for its head.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

_"Someone Help!"_

Tanya fluttered her eyes open, and tried to stand up, but couldn't. _Oh yeah, Perish Song completely wiped me out._ she saw the Absol leaving. "Just what was _that_ for?" she spat, before remembering what Mew said. "Um... I mean... do you have any Oran Berries or something? I heard a cry of help, and I want to help. And where's Fanagg?!?" she suddenly realized her mate wasn't there.


----------



## River (Jul 26, 2010)

Altor watched what happened to the Scizor from his hiding place in the bushes, he saw the TMS admin hold a rifle up to the trainers neck and mention something about a prisoner. He wondered if his trainer was a prisoner... or worse.  He knew he had to help the two so he began to follow the trainer but then he remembered the Scizor. He was now stuck with a difficult decision: Follow the trainer or help the Scizor.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 27, 2010)

((Yes, I was just pointing the gun at your neck, I never pulled the trigger. And I don't know if you can just snap my gun like that without my reply, but whatever, I'll just run with it))

"Godammit!" Zero threw down what remained of his gun. Skuntank took the hit full force, and suffered a near-concussion. Zero called back Skuntank as there was no use for it to fight anymore. _Sure, I could just throw one of the Max Revives the boss gave me on it, but there's no need to yet_ He took another Pokeball off of his belt. "Time to fight fire with fire." Zero threw the Pokeball and out came...............Claw, Zero's own Scizor. 

"Attack! Claw, go full on Brick Break! Drifblim, attack where they can't get to you. Use any attack you want." Claw sped forward at top speed, his right claw glowing white, aiming straight for the opposing Scizor's chest. Drifblim floated up to a higher, safer altitude, phased out, and began firing Shock Waves down on the battlefield, aimed at both the trainer, her Scizor, and any other beings that dared to jump in to the fight.

((Clarifying just in case, Shock Wave is a guranteed-hit attack, remember))


----------



## River (Jul 27, 2010)

A rush of energy came over Altor as he watched the Scizor fight back. Suddenly there was yet another Scizor on the field, Altor knew that he had only one chance to help these two, he admired their fighting spirit. Seemingly out of nowhere came shockwaves heading straight for the trainer and Scizor, but meanwhile the other Scizor, what had he called it... Claw, was launching an attack on the Scizor, two on one, this man had no honour! Altor knew he had only one shot at this and he was in too much of a weakened state to use Hyper Beam, he reared back and dove out inbetween the Scizor and Claw, getting blown back in the process, but luckily he threw up a protect just in time to block the shockwave. As he lay on the ground he felt his energy slowly leaving his body. Atleast he had helped in some way.

((Note: he is forever trying to repay everyone for failing on Spear pillar, thats why he does some stupid things at times.))


----------



## Solstice (Jul 27, 2010)

"Just what was that for?!" The Vaporeon yelled.

"Well the fact that I-" 

"Um... I mean... do you have any Oran Berries or something? I heard a  cry of help, and I want to help. And where's Fanagg?!?" 

Neon just sighed. "I don't know where any Oran Berries can be found, except Eterna Forest. There's bound to be plenty in there. And Fanagg? I've never heard of him."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 27, 2010)

"Hmmm..." Tanya pondered. "And Fanagg is my mate, the Glaceon that you were fighting as well as me. You seem nice enough now!" she said, smiling and tilting her head. She snifed the air, trying to locate Fanagg.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 27, 2010)

((Scizor's Pokedex entry for Crystal: "_This POKéMON's pincers, which contain steel, can crush any hard object it gets a hold of into bits._"
I apologize if that was a bit of godmoding; I've never been backed into such a corner with a character before and I wasn't sure of what to do.))

Cicada was still injured, even though the Agility had helped, and she really was in no state to fight back. But she wouldn't succumb to the pressure. She was about to use an attack of her own when something jumped in between her and the other Scizor, apparently named Claw. She cringed, but when she opened her eyes, she noticed that it was on the ground. _Another_ Scizor?! They sure were popular with the trainers these days. But now that Cicada had a moment of inaction, she was feeling the slightest bit better. She suddenly charged forward, her sharp claws armed, cutting furiously with an Aerial Ace.

Rose tried to stay low to the ground, but a shock wave still hit her and paralyzed her for a moment, sending an odd sensation through her nerves. It took a moment to fade, and as soon as it did, she crawled a little closer to Cycling Road. She didn't know where else to go that was sheltered; Wayward Cave was much further away. She wasn't under it yet, though; it would take a bit of time. Tensely, she watched as Cicada flew into close combat with another Scizor.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Claw nailed the third Scizor that had randomly jumped in front of him, and since he was going full force, Claw fell backward a little from the impact.

"Claw! Keep your guard up!" Claw rushed forward, met the other Scizor, and began to go into a full-speed Bullet Punch, trying to meet all the opponent's slashes and knock them away. The enemy did get one or two hits in on Claw, but it didn't do enough damage to pose any real problem; Claw was successful in his efforts, for the most part.

Drifblim continued his onslaught. If he could've laughed evilly, or make a sound close to it, he would've, but he was trying to stay hidden.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 27, 2010)

Cicada cringed as she was struck by another Shock Wave; she had been trained a lot, so it didn't do anything alone, but the combination of the other Scizor's Bullet Punch and the Shock Wave made for something formidable. She figured that she would just have to fight harder. Quickly she leaped at the other Scizor, but then feinted to the left, aiming to use Aerial Ace on his side.

((And I don't know what to do with Rose because there's really nothing she can do. :P))


----------



## Solstice (Jul 28, 2010)

"Excuse me? I was fighting? I don't remember recently fighting with anyone, especially a Vaporeon..." Neon replied.

"Claw! Keep your guard up!"

"Huh?" Neon said, slightly startled. "It sounds close by... Maybe by Cycling Road?"


((If I did anything wrong in the post, tell me. And sorry for my short absence. I got grounded, and the best I had was about 5 minutes at the computer yesterday. But I'm back, and hopefully, it'll stay that way.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 28, 2010)

Mew's statement echoed in Tanya's head.

_The Absol is not under its own control..._

Hmm... Well, could you at least help me look for a Glaceon?" Tanya asked in the sweetest voice possible, batting her eyes.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 28, 2010)

Claw whipped around to try and meet the oncoming Aerial Ace, but just barely missed and ended up getting scraped in the leg. He tripped and fell on his back. Claw shook it off, and sped forward with another Bullet Punch, throwing punches from various angles, hoping the opponent wouldn't be able to block all those spots at once.

"Drifblim! See if you can draw the girl out of hiding!"

Drifblim knew what to do, as he had been in a situation like this before, only he was after another Pokemon. The maneuver Zero taught him for it worked great that time, so he figured why not use it again? He fired a few more Shock Waves, then started charging up an Ominous Wind. But rather than focus the attack in one direction, he started spinning around at incredible speeds (for a Drifblim, at least), while charging the Ominous Wind, creating a massive tornado of ghostly energy. With one last push of air, Drifblim sent the tornado toward Cycling Road, in hopes of pulling out the trainer.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 28, 2010)

Rose stood up, keeping low, and ran towards a lower area, crouching when she reached it. She was still out of the Drifblim's sight since it was high in the air, but during a tornado, it was wise to hide under something. She crouched under the lower area, wondering if she could, in fact, be seen by the dirigible.

Cicada held an arm forward to block the first Bullet Punch, but the next one hit her in her side. She bent over, the breath knocked from her for a moment, feeling another hit her in the shoulder. Quickly she thrust her right claw forward, aiming for the Scizor's chest with Metal Claw.


----------



## Lili (Jul 29, 2010)

((Sorry I was busy, you guys. I _do_ have a life. Also, I have no idea whether I was carried away by Altor also or something, but I guess I'm all alone now. I'll just improvise from here.))

The Glaceon raised his head, realizing the Perish Song had faded away along with the Sand Tomb. He had no idea where his mate or that bothersome Absol were, but he hoped she was safe. He stumbled to his feet, looking back at the Dialga statue. He had to keep heading to Eterna, maybe he'd find Tanya there.


----------



## River (Jul 29, 2010)

((Yeah, actually all three of you were carried away(Fanagg, Tanya and Neon), just saying))

Altor lay unconscious on the ground, his mind was screaming at him to get up but his body refused to move. Suddenly there was a roar and he felt himself being lifted off the ground.

"Go, Charizard!" A figure threw a pokeball and the red dragon flew threw the woods towards the fallen pokemon, Shockwaves damaged it but it continued. It would not go down like this again, as the pokemon came into view Charizard scooped it up and turned back into the trees vanishing amongst the dark leaves. its right wing burned and it managed to make it back to the figure before passing out. The figure returned charizard to its pokeball and lay Altor in the bushes, he moved through the trees and dropped down in the low area with Rose, brushing his black hair out of his eyes.

(undo last paragraph if trainer is not accepted)


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 29, 2010)

((Oh. Um, I thought Explosion's charrie had dragged me to safety. Oops! Disregard previous posts up to the being carried away. Pretend I'mm still fainted aka unconscious.))


----------



## Solstice (Jul 29, 2010)

((I was carried away by myself! And accepted.))


"Not like I have anything else to do..." Neon said calmly.

'Actually, I could use them to help stop the rampaging legends...' Neon thought to himself.

Suddenly, a loud roar was heard, and a crash which shook all of Sinnoh. A cry was heard. 

Suddenly, the Dialga statue's eyes glowed red.

EDIT: ((Yes, mine did. However, it was a short distance from the raging sandtomb. So we're still by the Dialga Statue. I ain't deletin' mai posts!))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 29, 2010)

Cicada was panicked as she was carried off -- by a Fire-type, no less -- but was too injured to do anything about it. She had been pushing herself extremely hard when she had been fighting the other Scizor. However, it didn't appear to want to hurt her, and it was guarding her from the shock waves, which was good. It must have been pretty powerful to endure it.

 To her relief, she felt them going down towards the ground, and break through the canopy of trees. The flying Pokemon that was holding her -- since it was a Fire/Flying type, probably a Charizard -- gently placed her on the ground. Before it was returned to its Poke Ball, the Scizor nodded to the Charizard in thanks. She lay herself gently on the ground under cover of a large bush and fainted.

Rose watched as her Pokemon was carried away, and the fear in her increased, until a Trainer took the body of another passed-out Scizor and sheltered it in the bushes. She didn't get a good glimpse of him until he made his way under Cycling Road where she was sheltering. For a moment, she looked startled, her evergreen-colored eyes wide, and then she calmed down suddenly, her head hung. "Thank you, very much," she said hesitantly, and very quietly.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 29, 2010)

Tanya stared in awe as the Dialga's eyes glowed red. "D..d..do y...you know wh-where my mate F...Fanag is?" Tanya stammered as she tried to be brave and look into the Dialga statue's eyes, but she knew she was shaking violently. _If this Dialga statue is real like you think it is, it might know where Fanagg is, so be brave!_ she scolded herself.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 29, 2010)

"Where are all these goody-two-shoes coming from!? Every time I can taste victory, something comes and snatches it away. No matter. Claw! Do not let them escape!" Claw had seen the trainer crawl under the cycling road earlier out of the corner of his eye, so he knew where to go. He sped toward the girl and this new figure with another furious Bullet Punch.

Zero had also seen that this newcomer had a Charizard, but had called it back already. But just in case, Zero put his hand on the Dive Ball on his belt.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 29, 2010)

The Dialga statue let out a calm roar, it's mouth not moving. "As it would seem... That Dialga statue isn't real. Something must've happened. I've spent most of my life by Mt. Coronet, occasionally coming to Eterna, and I've never seen it have a reaction like that..." Neon put some thought into the situation. "My guess is that it's a sign that Dialga has either fallen, or is about to be defeated. We should try to find Fanagg and maybe some others ASAP. And I know just the person..."


----------



## River (Jul 30, 2010)

"Thank you, very much"


The trainer grinned, "No problem." He unclipped the blue and red topped ball he wore on his belt and it flashed, a Large green lizard appeared and took the bullet punch without fliching and was thrown back a bit. He grinned and grabbed the Scizors claw tightly, "Use Fire Fang," The pokemon's teeth glowed bright red and flames leaped near its mouth.

Altor awoke in the wilderness and looked around, he could see the remnants of the battle and the TMs admin, but the battle had moved to a small decline under Cycling road, He wondered over, avoiding the resting Scizor nearby, and gazed at the familiar green pokemon, 'could it be?' he strained to see behind it, but the decline blocked his view. He was tempted to leave the cover the trees provided but decided against it when he felt his legs begin to ache. He decided he would watch from the trees.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 30, 2010)

"...Dialga, fallen?" Tanya repeated. "Look, I don't even knoe wht the crap is going on except my den has been destroyed by the avalanche, you seem to be bipolar or something, and _my mate is nowhere to be found!_ Tanya hissed, then calmed down, not wanting to agitate the Absol again. "Sorry about that. And who is this person? Also, we don't even know each other's names. I'm Tanya and you are...?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 30, 2010)

Rose watched as the trainer sent out a light green reptilian, which easily stopped the Scizor's claw, even with how powerful the attack would have been on the Trainer. She looked down in disappointment, apologizing, "I don't have any Pokemon other than Cicada..." She trailed off, curling up a bit further under Cycling Road. She didn't have anything to defend her other than this Trainer and his Pokemon if the member of Team Murking Shadows attacked. "Why is he trying to attack trainers, too, anyway?" she asked herself as she was huddled. "Isn't that against the rules of Pokemon battle or something?"


----------



## River (Jul 30, 2010)

"I don't have any Pokemon other than Cicada..." 

The trainer watched as the Scizor slipped out of his pokemons grip and hit it with another bullet punch, he had trained his pokemon to take hits, but it couldn't last forever. "Well, my name is Blake. Your Scizor is very well trained. I was surprised that it could fly, I've only ever seen a few Scizor with that ability." He clenched his teeth as his pokemon missed again, "I'll need to end this quickly and get away from here, I have no doubt that Zero has more pokemon with him." 'Thats what they get for keeping me within earshot of their conversations,' he smirked as he remembered the many conversations he had overheard in his cell. 

Altor watched from the shade of the trees, the Tyranitar that was fighting had barely landed a hit so far, the green pokemon fell and Altor caught a glimpse of someone just behind it, the form looked familiar, He climbed the tree and tried to get a better look.
From the higher branches he could see the TMS Admin, the trainer whom the other Scizor belonged to and someone else. He recognised that person, it was his trainer!
He almost fell out of the tree climbing down, he was about to race across the field but he remembered that the TMS Admin was there. He walked back to the other Scizor, "_Can you walk?_"


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 30, 2010)

"Claw!" Zero quickly grabbed Claw's Pokeball and called him back literally half-a-second before he took the Fire Fang. "Damn you! I'll be sure you die a slow death!" Zero threw the Dive Ball he was holding and out came his shiny Quagsire. He also took a plain Pokeball and out of that one came Ludicolo. "Quagsire, Muddy Water! Ludicolo, Surf! Give it all you got and DO NOT give them a chance to escape!" Both Pokemon kicked up gigantic tidal waves, one clear and one brown with dirt, and went to crash down on the two trainers and the green lizard. 

As for Drifblim, Zero didn't worry. _He's smart, he knows what to do. And I already know what he's about to do. Another old trick we used a long time ago._. Drifblim fired another Shock Wave, heading straight for the Muddy Water. The electric burst hit and passed through the wave, conducting it and magnifying it ten-fold, heading straight for the trainers. The wave itself also got a little charge added to it. Quagsire was still atop the wave, but it was Ground-type, it didn't feel anything.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 30, 2010)

((I have no idea how to respond because in my character's condition she would probably die or something but I never told you that you could kill my character o_O ))

Cicada was unconscious for most of the battle, but she awoke when she heard a voice. _Can you walk?_ She groaned softly, seeing the other Scizor trying to talk to her. Frowning, she shook her head, trying to push herself up. But her legs were weak and she couldn't support her body with the severe damage she had taken. She fell on her front, using her claws to steady herself as she dropped to her knees. _"No..."_ she lamented, her wings twitching with dissatisfaction.


----------



## River (Jul 30, 2010)

Blake returned his Tyranitar to its pokeball then unclipped a white ball with red trim (Premier Ball) and a green and black ball (duskball) and threw them, a white and blue pokemon with a red line around its waist and a large black and yellow pokemon appeared. "Froslass, Blizzard! Dusknoir, Shadow Ball!" the Froslass spread its arms and a vicious gale of ice and snow began blowing at the wave, Freezing it solid. "Now psychic!" Froslass's Eyes glowed blue and it focused on the Quagsire and Ludicolo it could see, meanwhile the Dusknoir had flow up to the Drifblim and had charged a ball of dark energy in front of it and released it.

"_No..._" The weakened Scizor struggled to stand but to no avail. Altor sat back down and rested his arms on his legs for a few seconds before jumping up and looking through the bushes for a berry or two.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 30, 2010)

Rose cringed, trying to grasp a breath for when she went under even though she knew it was useless; she would probably die anyway. But the trainer near her had fast reactions, and sent out a Pokemon to freeze the wave. Removing her arm from over her head, she looked over to see the trainer expertly manipulating the water to his advantage with his Pokemon attacks. Rose felt bad that she couldn't do anything. But it hadn't been her fault... she growled to herself quietly.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 31, 2010)

"You've got to be kidding me...I NEVER get a break." At this point Zero was frustrated. The Psychic knocked both Quagsire and Ludicolo off their waves. Dusknoir was at too close of a range for Drfiblim to counter in time, and he took the hit full-force and fell from the sky. _This isn't worth it. This fight will go one for ages unless someone cuts it off early. And surprisingly enough, these guys don't look like they'll be running away anytime soon._ *sigh* _I have two options...either cut this fight off now or call for backup, and even if I choose the latter it will be a bit before they actually show up; they probably made it to the outpost a long time ago. I guess I can always use that in conjunction with a threat, though..._

Zero had decided on his course of action. He called back Drifblim as he didn't need him out anymore and he was tired as it is; while he called to Ludicolo and Quagsire to come stand at his side. He took out his transmitter and sent out a bulletin to multiple TMS members. "Attention all TMS members in or near the Eterna area, this is Zero, I've got a couple of stragglers here that just aren't getting the message. Most of my own Pokemon are exhausted and I need help to finish the fight. Bring your weapons. Track my transmitter to find my location. Zero, out." There were two nearby outposts, and with the recent destruction of the HQ, they were most likely packed full (that's at least 30-40 guys, plus a few Admins), along with any TMS members still wandering the forest. Zero knew had a nicely-sized task force coming his way.

"Listen you two. I've got a small army of TMS members on their way; you're severely outnumbered. Give up now or suffer."


----------



## River (Jul 31, 2010)

Blake gritted his teeth, 'Why are these guys so good at sticking together?' he pulled the pokeball from his belt and released his charizard. He walked up to it, fed it an oran berry and whispered in its ear: "Take her to the hut in the woods, I'll try to hold them off," the charizard nodded and spread its wings before scooping up the trainer and flying off through the forest. Blake pulled out the pokeball remaining on his belt and threw it, a large blue pokemon appeared, "Swampert, Muddy water then follow up with Hydro cannon." A huge flood of water flew out from swamperts body and he dove under, swimming expertly before reaching near Zero and launching Hydro Cannon at the ground creating a smokescreen. Blake returned his pokemon and ran off into the woods, he circled around to where he had left the two Scizor, he reached into his pack and pulled out two Oran berries, The girl's Scizor was still here but Altor wasn't.

Altor heard a noise so he ducked into the bushesand watched as a trainer ran into the clearing and held out two Oran berries, 'Blake!' Altor leaped from the bushes and ran up to his trainer, he took the berry he was offered and felt his strength return. he hoped the Oran berry would have the same effect for the other Scizor.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 31, 2010)

Zero watched the oncoming attacks and did not budge. "Ludicolo, Ice Beam." Ludicolo reared back and fired a blue beam of sub-zero energy from it's mouth, freezing the Muddy Water in its tracks. When the smokescreen from the Hydro Cannon cleared, Zero saw that his target had escaped. "I knew they would run." Picking up his transmitter, Zero sent out another message: "Attention all TMS members on their way to my location, call off your approach. Targets have escaped into the woods. Keep an eye out for two teenagers, one male with blueish hair, and the other female with long, black hair that's wearing something similar to a Ranger uniform. I have to duck out and get somewhere to heal up, but if you do find either of them, contact me nonetheless. Zero, out."

Zero reached into his pocket and pulled out a Full Restore. He sent out Drifblim and slipped him the restore. "I still need you to get us where we need to go. To the Eterna outpost!" Zero jumped up onto Drifblim and flew towards the outpsost. _Hmmm...I wonder if anyone's left..._


----------



## Darksong (Jul 31, 2010)

Rose was hesitant, but she knew that running was probably the only chance they had. She sighed, and let the Charizard pick her up and glide through the forest, apparently going to a hut.

Cicada was sitting with an arm rested on her knees. She looked up as a trainer, apparently the trainer of the other Scizor, approached and held out two Oran berries. The other Scizor stood up and grabbed one, so Cicada assumed that the other was for her. Reluctantly she reached up to the dark-haired trainer's hand, gently chewing and swallowing the berry as if she didn't want to eat it. But she was just out of energy. Luckily, upon ingesting it, she felt noticeably stronger. With a few flaps of her metal wings, she pushed herself to her feet, feeling happier now that she didn't have to sit on the ground.

_"Cicada,"_ she introduced hesitantly, indicating herself and nodding to the other Scizor.


----------



## River (Jul 31, 2010)

Blake smiled, the two pokemon had each regained their energy. "Nice to meet you Cicada. Now come on, we need to get to the hut, I assume you still know the way, Altor?" Altor nodded and raised a claw in the direction that Charizard and Rose had gone. "Lead the way then," Altor buzzed ahead, checking for enemies and Blake began to walk along with him, 'knowing Charizard they will probably get there first, so we should hurry.'


----------



## Darksong (Jul 31, 2010)

Cicada seemed to smile, although with a hardly visible mouth it wasn't that noticeable. She followed swiftly after the Scizor, whose name was apparently Altor, and the Trainer. She tried to keep quiet, and so she kept her steps light and tried not to move her wings. Cautiously, she gave a sideways glance to Altor. "So my trainer is over this way, then?" she asked very quietly, pointing a claw forward. "I thought she was back over there." She tilted her head to the side and back to indicate where they just were.


----------



## River (Jul 31, 2010)

Altor shook his head slowly while still watching the track, "_As far as I can tell, Blake got Charizard to take her to the hut just ahead_." Altor thought he saw a movement in the shrubs but upon closer inspection it turned out to just be an Eevee. "We're here," Blake said pointing just ahead, Altor had been so intent on watching the path he had failed to see the wooden structure come into view. The old wooden hut had lasted for many years despite the many storms that came through. They found charizard and Rose already inside, Rose was lying on the couch by the window and charizard was resting on the floor. Blake returned Charizard to his pokeball, "Wow, did you take care of this place when I was gone, Altor?" Altor nodded and pulled open one of the desk drawers. He reached in and pulled out his pokeball. Blake took it and clipped it to his belt. "It's been a while, old friend."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 31, 2010)

((I'm so happy! My laptop came back. Go to hell, Dell. Seriously! But yeah, I got my laptop back, but my main computer is too slow. My dad set me up to connect to a remote desktop, but that ones still slow, but faster. So that means I can post more! Unfortunately, I got punished from my DSi for who knows how long. The only bad part other than that is the fact that my laptop is on the verge of farting soon, meaning it might die, so just hope it stays up for the time being.))


"My name is-" A crashing noise was suddenly heard, cutting Neon off. "Neon," he said, as he watched the wave crash down. "Looks like that cry for help you heard... A  battle's going on over there, and it's a big one. My question is, what should we do? Find Fanagg, or try to help in the battle?" Neon questioned.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 31, 2010)

Rose looked up from the couch; she had spaced out so she didn't realize that she had been put down. She guessed that she was now inside the hut, because within a few minutes she heard a creaking door open. Excitedly, she sat up, immediately recognizing the figures that came through the door: the trainer from before, his Scizor, and finally Cicada. She stood up quickly, but then crouched on her hands and knees as she fell with a bit of a groan. _I wonder if I or Cicada is more injured,_ she thought bleakly, giving up and sitting on the floor.

Cicada's eyes brightened as she saw her trainer on the couch. The Scizor cautiously stepped over, glad that she had eaten the Oran berry so she could at least protect her trainer a little if anything went wrong. She stopped when her trainer fell over, leaning down worriedly. But as Rose smiled and looked up at her, the Scizor gave up. Her trainer had always liked to act stronger than she really was. As to not be discovered, Cicada sat on the floor, too, in case TMS found this hut and looked through the window.

Rose looked up at the trainer and finally began to speak. "Did I introduce myself before? If not, my name is Rose."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 31, 2010)

"...I would help, but technically, _I'm still fainted_, so I can't really help." Tanya said bluntly. "And I think the whole world knows by now I can't stay away from Fanagg for long..." she said to the newly-named-in-her-head-Absol, Neon. "Honestly, I don't kow what to do; I just realized I've been totally depending on Fanagg; he influences all of my decisions!" A single tear slid down Tanya's cheek.


----------



## River (Aug 1, 2010)

Blake nodded in thought, he thought he had heard that name before somewhere, but he was too tired to try and remember. "You need first aid and I dont have the equipment," he sat down on his desk chair, "I can send Altor to get help from Eterna City, but he might run into trouble on the way." He sighed and ran his fingers through his hair, "i'll just have to trust him." 

Altor watched Blake write a quick note then hand it to him before whispering in his ear, "Take this to eterna City then lead the nurse back here, Ok?" Altor nodded and left the hut. He ran towards Eterna city doging trees.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 1, 2010)

Rose nodded, smiling. She was calm, and very tired, and her voice reflected that. "So what's your name, then?" she asked very softly, lying down a little on the floor. Cicada looked down, carrying her Trainer gently in her arms, and again placing her on the couch. The Trainer smiled in thanks to her Scizor and then looked back over to the other Trainer. "Thanks again for helping me..." she murmured.


----------



## River (Aug 1, 2010)

"So, what's your name then?"

Blake looked up, "Blake, my name is Blake. If you've ever visited Lake Rage you've probably seen the house that I grew up in, it's pretty hard to miss." Blake recalled the view from his bedroom window, right at the top of the house. He reached into one of his drawers and pulled out a small red mechanism. He pulled a glass panel from the side and pressed a black button, a map of Sinnoh popped up and he placed Altors pokeball below the glass panel. a red light scanned the pokeball and a blip appeared on the map. "Looks like Altor has just reached the edge of Eterna City."

Altor peered out from the bushes at the edge of the city, he couldn't see anyone. He was about to leave the cover when he heard a rustling sound from next to him. he would've tried to blend in but a bright red man sized insect is easily noticeable. Suddenly a TMS member appeared and snuck over to the tall building next to the pokemon centre. Altor laughed to himself that he hadn't been noticed. 
He entered the pokemon centre and several of the trainers looked at him strangely, one threw a pokeball but he just deflected it with his claw. The nurse looked worried when he stepped up to the counter so he placed the note on the bench and stepped back a bit. The nurse picked up the note and looked it over before calling to someone in back, picking up a bag and stepping out from behind the counter. Altor began to walk towards the exit with the nurse following behind. Outside he walked back to the forest and waited for the nurse before continuing, 'I should tell Blake about that TMS member,' he thought.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 1, 2010)

((Wait a minute, is that TMS member you're referring to me?))


----------



## River (Aug 1, 2010)

((No, a grunt. You probably would've noticed the man sized red insect.))


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 1, 2010)

((OK, just checkin', 'cause I was on my way to Eterna City))

Zero had just arrived in Eterna and landed next to the Pokemon Center. "Alright Drifblim, you can have a full rest now," and he called him back into his ball. But rather than enter the Pokemon Center, he instead entered the building next to it. From the outside, it looked like an ordinary building, but anyone who has tried to go inside knows that the doors were locked 24/7. Zero walked up to the entrance and swiped his trainer card through the device next to the door. There was a clicking sound, and Zero opened the door and walked in.

He took the elevator to the 3rd floor, the meeting room. The room was full of officers, commanders, and Admins discussing what the next course of action should be. When Zero walked in, they went silent in an instant. One of the officers approached Zero. 

"Sir, you've been gone all night. At first we figured that you were just against a stubborn adversary, but when you sent out the attack bulletin, we became concerned, because practically no one remembers the last time YOU called for backup. We just..."

"Quiet, officer. I've had a long day, and I just need to sit down and relax."

"We just wanted to know if you still want us to find the people you're talking about."

"You can go out and get them if you really want to, but I doubt you'll find them. Who knows how far they could've made it by now anyway." Zero took a seat next to one of the other Admins at the table. "So...what are all you guys going on about, anyway?"


----------



## Solstice (Aug 1, 2010)

"The faster we get moving, the faster we find Fanagg." Silence suddenly moved into the place which was once a battlefield. "It would seem that the battle calmed down, or stopped."

Neon waited for the Vaporeon to reply.

((I'd like if Tanya and Neon moved towards Fanagg, and all the characters meet up, minus Zero, because the last time, we didn't even stay together for a few minutes. And Darksong, it would seem that your character is prone to getting hurt.))


----------



## River (Aug 1, 2010)

((In a way not really, after the first time she never got better, just repeatedly hurt. Also Fanagg is inactive so we cant really help that.))

Altor could see the hut so he sped up a little forcing the nurse to run, he pulled the door open and went inside. The nurse followed in and moved over to where Rose lay.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 1, 2010)

Rose looked up to the nurse who had entered; even though she was injured, her eyes had an energetic glow to them. Cicada stood up, looking towards Nurse Joy, and bowed slightly, hoping that this person knew how to help her Trainer. Of course she did; she was a nurse! The Scizor stepped to the side a few paces, allowing some room, and sat and watched from the other end of the hut. She tried to stay out of the window's view; she wanted this hut to not be suspicious. In order to do that, it needed to not look empty, but of course, it shouldn't look like it had a Scizor or two in it either. Cicada chuckled to herself slightly.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 1, 2010)

Explosion said:


> ((I'd like if Tanya and Neon moved towards Fanagg, and all the characters meet up, minus Zero,))


((That works. I won't be able to be on AT ALL this week starting tomorrow. So you guys have fun, I'll crash your party later :) ))


----------



## River (Aug 1, 2010)

((Very well, my good enemy. May the Forks be with you... Whoops, wrong Rp.))

Night had fallen and the nurse had gone back to the pokemon centre with Altor leading her. The fog rolled in as Blake sat wearily on the couch, he had given Rose the bed in the back so he was sleeping on the couch. 'This will be the best sleep I've had in a month,' he lay back and drifted off to sleep.

Altor arrived back after midnight to see Blake asleep on the couch. The female trainer and her Scizor were in the back room sleeping. He sat down at the end of the couch and nodded off to sleep.

((Big day was big to be fair.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2010)

Tanya solemnly nodded and paced after Neon. She knew she shouldn't trust him, as he could go psycho at any moment, but she needed his help to find Fanagg. She silently padded forward, wondering what the heck it was she was getting herself into.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jess stepped from the elevator on the first floor. "Is it ready yet?" She called to a scientist working in the corner. "Yes, test runs show it is working at 100%." The scientist handed Jess her new PokéGear. Normally used in Johto, she had hers modified to be able to pick up signals in any region, regardless of time or location. "Thank you" She nodded, and returned to the elevator. She pressed the up button and stepped into the elevator. "Second Floor" she said. The elevator lurched up, before the doors opened into the barracks level. Here, there were Elites, Officers, Commanders and Admins training, eating, sleeping or whatever caught their fancy. She grabbed a MooMoo-Milkshake from the bar and headed into the girls dorm for some much needed sleep after a hard mission in Sunnyshore and a long walk back. "I have gotta get me some new Pokémon" She mumbled as opened the door to her room.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 3, 2010)

"Wait... We-"

A Team Murking Shadows Grunt appeared out of nowhere, blocking their path.

"Heh... What we got here? An Absol... Pretty rare... It's shiny! And what else we got here? A Vaporeon? Rarely found in the wild... I gotta snag these two! Zero will definately be glad when he hears bout' this!"

The grunt took out a Pokeball, Neon prepared to fight.

"Let's go, Sableye!"

The Sableye stood in front of Neon, giving an intimidating look, as it's gem sparkled.

"I ain't getting snagged by no bitch."

"Oh, now you get it!" The Sableye yelled.

Neon looked back at Tanya. "This is also your fight, unless you want to be caught."


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess woke with a yawn to a scream from somewhere outside. She opened the window and leaned out. Below her in the streets, several people had been surrounded by a horde of Phanphy and Donphan. "Huh?" She muttered. "I just so happened to want to catch a Donphan...Clubs, Spooky, could you go down and make sure the civilians get away safe? We may be an evil team but we need to keep up the whole 'making Sinnoh safe' guise, ok" She dropped the two Pokéballs. One of them, a white Pokéball with a red rim, opened to reveal a brown creature with a skull hat and a bone club. The other one, a green one with black decorations and a red rim, opened to reveal a purple roundish ghost with red eyes. The Gengar used Psychic to move all the people over to the Pokémon Centre and to return the Pokéballs to Jess, whilst Marrowak threw his club and tripped some of the charging enemies. 


(((Is it alright if Jess catches some Pokémon during the RP? If so, I'm going to catch a Donphan))


----------



## River (Aug 3, 2010)

As the sun rose over the mountain beams of light shot in through the window opposite Blake hitting him in the face, he raised a hand and sat up groggily. His sleep on the couch had been an uncomfortable one but he was used to it after his travels throughout the regions. He stood up and took a few steps over to the door next to the one that lead into the bedroom. He swung it open to reveal a room with a polished bench and several cupboards lining the walls, he opened one and pulled out a box of cream coloured powder, he opened the cupboard next to it and pulled out a bottle of moomoo milk. He poured some of the milk into a bowl and added a few spoons of the powder before mixing it into a creamy substance which he poured into a pan that he pulled from a shelf just above a steel oven. "It's been a while since I cooked this," he mumbled to himself as he cooked the mix above a small flame, a dish he learned to cook when he first started on this journey. After about five minutes a pleasent smell began to waft through the cottage. Blake was amazed that the food had lasted so long, but then again Altor had been keeping the place tidy he supposed. He began to feel sad about what he had heard when the cell he was in cracked open, "_The end will be caused by you._"

Altor awoke to a smell he remembered as Blake's favourite thing to cook, he had always wondered where Blake got the powder he used in it from, he still did. He stood up and stretched his aching muscles, he felt a lot better than he had last night. 'I wonder if Cicada and Rose feel better as well?' he thought to himself.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 3, 2010)

The Trainer and her Scizor were resting peacefully in the bedroom; it was small, but it was hard not to expect that from a hut in the woods. And they didn't really mind, since Cicada could sleep comfortably on the floor due to her hard skin. Rose's eyes slid open slowly to rays of light piercing the glass of the window at the other side of the bedroom. Rubbing her eyes gently, she sat up, but then closed them again for a moment with a sigh. She lay back down, as if she wasn't sure about whether she wanted to keep sleeping or to wake up finally. But as she smelled something pleasant from somewhere else in the hut, the kitchen perhaps, she was compelled to get up... as soon as it was done.

But she was rather curious. She turned to the side and stood up, noticing that Cicada was still resting. She had sustained a lot of injury from the day before and probably needed a lot of sleep. Careful not to make any noise, Rose stepped out of the bedroom and into the main entrance of the hut, which appeared to be a living room as well. For a moment, she just stood there, thinking about where she should go.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 3, 2010)

((Ugh... about to get grounded AGAIN.... gonna be a while before I reply to anything.))


----------



## River (Aug 3, 2010)

As Blake cooked the mixture separated into seven smaller blobs and began to harden, he flipped them all out onto a plate then poured in another blob of the mix. He picked up the plate and carried it out to the living room where he saw Rose standing just outside the bedroom door, "Mornin'," he set the plate down on the desk and gave one of the many blobs to Altor who ate it happily. "Help yourself, There'll be more coming in a few minutes," he picked up one of the pastrys and put it in his mouth before walking into the kitchen and watching the mix slowly separate again.

Altor watched Cicada's trainer step out of the bedroom and look around, he heard the floorboards in the kitchen creak and turned to see Blake step out with a plate of seven smaall pastries, Blake picked one up and threw it to Altor and he ate it happily, it always tasted better fresh but could be stored for days. "There'll be more coming in a few minutes," savouring the sweet taste of the pastry he sat back down and leaned against the wall.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 6, 2010)

"Outback, use Mega Punch! Spooky, Shadow Ball and Clubs, Bonemerang!" The three Pokémon abided, and soon only one Donphan was still standing. "Ok, let's finish it now! Hypnosis, Mega Punch, Iron Head go!" The Kangaskhan leapt forward and slamed her fist into Donphan's face. It was followed by Clubs' armored skull and a ball of ghostly energy. The Donphan slumped to the ground, finally defeated. Jess dug a Great Ball, a blue ball with a white underside and red markings. "Hiya!" She cried, tossing the Pokéball. It 
wobbled once, wobbled twice...

((I said it before, I'll say it again, should I have Jess catch the Donphan, or should it break out and run away?))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 6, 2010)

((Your choice. And I'm waiting until Mewtwo posts before I do.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 6, 2010)

((IM SORRY I WAS AT CAMP))

Tanya growled. They were treating them like trophies! She barely knew the Absol, but she felt bad for him, being a shiny. 

"I'll fight. It's my only change at finding Fanagg." Tanya said through gritted teeth. She fired an Ice Beam at the Sableye, signaling the start of the battle.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 6, 2010)

and then pinged. "YES!" Jess grinned like a lunatic and laughed. Meanwhile, Baby Kanga climbed out of Outback's pounch and waddled over to the Great Ball laying on the street. She picked it up and returned to her mother, cheering happily. Outback took the Great Ball from her baby and handed it to Jess, whilst Kanga climbed into her mother's pouch again.
"Come on guys, crisis averted!" Jess told her Pokémon. She opened the door to the building, which she had stupidly left unlocked after coming out of the base. She walked to the elevator, stepped inside and recalled all her Pokémon exept for Outback. "Below floor 2" The elevator slid downwards, opening into the second below-ground level. Above was the lab, which was smaller than here due to many basements in the city. Then there was the gym, where Jess was now, the storage facility, below here, and two levels down was the maze of underground tunnels that connected Sinnoh's major cities. 

Jess nodded. Her new Donphan, Crash as she had named him, was doing well, able to travel the two hundred metres in about sixteen seconds whilst rolling, about a minute when Jess was on his back. That was the last test exept for one. Having strength and speed was fine, but you needed to know how to use your moves effectivly as well. She called out Clubs. "Ok, Crash, meet Clubs. Clubs, this is Crash. You two are going to have a practise battle, ok? Good! Crash, start with Rollout, Clubs, try to block it with Bone Rush." And so the battle began.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 7, 2010)

((DAMN IT ALL! THE FORUM ATE MY SUPER LONG POST, AND I'm Pissed!
It's gonna be a bit, but imagine this.
My post was basically this. And yes, Mewtwo should continue using this info. Just imagine it as a regular RP post.

'Neon was hit by the Sableye's launched Confuse Ray, and then by it's Night Shade. Neon was weaked so much, that the TMS member captured him, and is now after Tanya, but made no moves after capturing Neon.' ))


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 7, 2010)

((I hate when that happens.))

Tanya watched as they captured Neon, and was patiently waiting for a move. She wished she was still an Eevee, so she had Run Away as her ability! "So, Sableye... what's in it for you? Why have you joined this team? I have had the offer before, but a Pachirisu ran over and was yelling something about not joining, plus my mate didn't want to join, so I had said no... there was a Flygon, she told me about being protected and stuff, but my mate believes it was you who destroyed our den near Mount Coronet... but I'm kinda thinking it might not be all that bad to join. Can you tell me more?"


----------



## Solstice (Aug 7, 2010)

"I..." The Sableye took a pause. "I've never been told, but I've overheard... This team is trying to control the YingYang, and take over Sinnoh. That Pachirisu is on a mission to become part of the main plotline, and that Flygon is called Kali. She's trying to lure people into a trap, and let that Dark Mist take over their minds. After that, they become hostile, and attack anyone who wasn't controled... But..." The Sableye took another pause. "Lately this Team couldn't even control them... And I never wanted to assist in this... But I must obey my master..." The Sableye sighed. "I'm sorry, but we must capture you."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2010)

"Fine. If it's the only way to reunite with Fanagg... then I must efeat you!" Tanya yelled, using Aqua Ring, knowing it would come in handy later, then fired Ice Beam, followed by Aurora Beam, and finished it off with a Hydro Pump.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 8, 2010)

"..."

The Sableye was hit by the Ice Beam, frozen all over, with it's head sticking out.

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" The Pachirisu appeared out of nowhere, and latched onto the Sableye's face. The Sableye tippe over, avoiding the other two attacks.

Suddenly, a blue thunderbolt came down, and struck the Sableye.

"YOUTOOKTEHABSOLYOUMUSTDIEBITCH" The Pachirisu started to scatch at the Sableye's face.

"WAAAAAHH!"

"Erm... Sableye, return?" The Grunt recalled the Sableye, protecting it from any more harm.

"Bah, I'll get you later." The grunt made a throwing motion with his arm, and seemingly threw nothing. However, he actually threw a tracking chip onto Tanya that is almost unnoticable. Not sure that the chip stayed on the Pokemon or that it didn't notice it, the grunt hoped for the best, and ran away. He failed to notice one thing- he accidentally dropped the ball that Neon was in, and even through the dark mist, it seemed to be radiating with a red and white glow.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2010)

Tanya felt a _ping_ as something fell on her fur. She tried to scratch it off when she saw a Pokéball fall to the ground. She sniffed it before jabbing the button with her paw.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 8, 2010)

((VAPOREON DON'T HAVE FUR >:-C))


Neon felt a rattle against the ball, when suddenly, he was outside.

"What the... That was strange..." Neon took a quick look around. "Where'd that Sableye go?" Neon questioned. He was curious to what had happened while he was contained.

"Just nevermind... Remember that we wanted to find Fanagg? Well... Fact is there's no way to know where he might be. He could be anywhere in this forest, or even anywhere around it at this point.

Another roar was heard, identified as Dialga's. Suddenly, another roar was heard, and a thing that looked like a pink boomerang cut through the air, and collided with the ground, creating a shockwave.

"Whoa! P-Palkia, maybe?! This is getting worse... If Zekrom and Reshiram aren't stopped, and Palkia and Dialga both fall, space will collapse, and time will stop, leading the world into complete nothingness! Erm, maybe I'm overexplaining this..."

"Absolyourokayyay!" The Pachirisu ran up and hugged the Absol's leg.


"Uh..."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2010)

((They do, if you think about it. They're based off of a fox/dog/cat, plus the other Eeveelutions have fur...))

"The Trainer called back the Sableye and retreated, and dropped something on my fur... I'm not excactly sure what it is, but it _itches_! she said, scratching her fur where the... thing... landed. 

She listened as Neon explaine what was happening. "Oh no!" she gasped. She then thought about what the Sableye had said.

_She's trying to lure people into a trap, and let that Dark Mist take over their minds. After that, they become hostile, and attack anyone who wasn't controled._

Maybe that was what was wrong with the Absol?


----------



## Solstice (Aug 8, 2010)

((Look at that sprite. It's took smooth to be fur. And the Bulbapedia page mentions fish parts multiple times.))

"Point is, we need to find Fanagg and that human I was talking about earlier, ASAP. If your up to it, we can try to help stop Zekrom and Reshiram. Alone, it seems hopeless, but together... United, there's a chance..."

Neon looked for a possible path to find Fanagg, but it was almost impossible.

"It would seem that we're lost..."


----------



## River (Aug 8, 2010)

((Well, im waiting for Darksong to make a post. But Vaporeon could have very fine or water proof fur, I mean, not everything is as it appears. Also feel free to find the hut, its not really hidden and theres a path leading to it.))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 8, 2010)

Clubs threw up his bone just in time. The bone slammed into Donphan so hard that it reversed it's spin, causing it to smash into a wall. Or rather, through it. "Dang!" Jess groaned, then raced after it. Below her were the Underground Tunnels. Crash was laying dizzily against a wall. "Crash! Spooky, get me down!" The Gengar nodded and she was lowered through the hole. "Thanks. Crash, Clubs, you had a good fight, return. Just then, she noticed a man running through the tunnels. A TMS member. "Hello?" She called out. 
"Oh...hi...look, I was heading back to base, when I realised that I dropped the Shiny Absol's Pokéball back on the path...I'm going to get screwed if I go in empty-handed, so don't tell anyone I'll be hiding in the storage warehouse until the heat dies off. Bye!" At that, the grunt bolted around the corner. There were sounds of the elevator doors opening and closing. Seeing a piece of twisted metal in the hallway, she grinned. "Spooky, use Psychic to get the metal back in place, then Firepunch on low heat to make sure it stays in place. Then come catch up, okay?" She walked off, Outback behind her, protecting her from harm as always.

~~

Spooky caught up with them as they arrived at another elevator. This elevator was one of the old Team Galactic Forward Outposts until TMS had taken over. She headed in and went up a floor. There were two grunts, monitering the tunnels in the area. "Ma'am. We'll let you pass." One of them said. The "B1F" and "1F" buttons lit up. 

"Thank you" She said. The doors closed, then opened again, in a small cave near a forest. She stepped out of the cave and followed the footprints. After a short amount of time, she found a small path leading off the trail of footprints. _Looks like the grunt was to preocupied to notice another trail...which way should I go?_
"Hey, Outback, which way? Left or-" The Kangaskahn pointed to the right. "Ok then" They set off down the path. After about fifteen minutes, she stumbled upon a hut. She drew her Pokégear from her waist and called the main base.
"TMS Elite Jessica Leafern, we are redirecting you to Outpost 162" The device said.
"Yes?" An irrate voice said from the other end of the phone line. 
"What is the nearest outpost to my current location?" She asked
"Us, obviously, because you were redirected here by the main base. They redirect you to the nearest outpost to you." 
"So there is no outpost at my co-ordinates?"
"No"
"Okay then, thank you." Jess closed the phone and put it back on her waist. "Crash, Clubs, Spooky" The three Pokéballs poped open, revealing Gengar, Marrowak and Donphan. "Okay, Clubs, stay here. Crash, the back. Spooky, take the other side. Outback, with me as always."
The Pokémon moved into positions. The hut was surrounded. "Outback. You know it's not polite to barge in. Knock first"
The Kangaskahn smashed the door down with Mega Punch. "All units, move in!" The other Pokémon converged on the hut. The back wall was blown down by Crash, Clubs climbed through a window and Spooky phased in.
_"Sup, suckers?"_ Spooky said using psychic powers _"I hope you don't mind us coming in!"_


----------



## River (Aug 8, 2010)

Blake heard a loud crashing noise and wood splintering. He took two of the pokeballs from his belt and released his Froslass and Dusknoir. He doused the flames and cracked the door. He saw a Gengar and a Kangaskahn looking through the room, Altor remained seemingly unnoticed in the corner. From this angle he couldn't see Rose but he could see a TMS Admin standing by the doorway.
"On my mark: Dusklops use Shadow Sneak on the Gengar and Froslass freeze the Kangaskahn then follow up with Wake-Up Slap." the pokemon nodded and he raised his hand, "Go!" he threw open the door and his two pokemon flew through.

Altor heard Blake yell from the kitchen soon after the three pokemon entered through the hole in the wall. He drew back his arms and unleashed Razor Wind on the Marowak that was standing nearby, he followed up by launching a Hyper Beam immediately after.


((And i quote: "Froslass has the ability to freeze foes with her -58 degrees Fahrenheit breath"))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 8, 2010)

Neon suddenly noticed a path. "Huh, look at that. Seems I just found something."

Neon started to walk down the path, but stopped after a few steps, waiting for Tanya to follow.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2010)

Tanya saw Neon walk toward a path, then stop for her to catch up. She bounded forward until she caught up, then matched her pace with his.

_We've gotta find Fanagg! But this Absol seems alright... No! No! Fanagg is your mate! You can't be thinking about other Pokémon that way! Besides, you'll have his kits in a matter of time!_ Tanya battled herself in her head.

((Dun dun dunnnn! Also, I hope that it isn't godmodding your charrie, NightDaemon, as you play Fanagg. Let's go with Tanya never told Fanagg.))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 8, 2010)

((:O))

Neon watched as Tanya caught up. Suddenly, a crash was heard up ahead.

"What is it with destruction today? Maybe we should check it out- it could be Fanagg." Neon started walking once again, and a hut with a broken door came into view. "Wonder what happened..."

"Sup, suckers? Hope you don't mind us coming in."

"Go!"

"Huh?"


----------



## Darksong (Aug 8, 2010)

((Oh, sorry. I didn't realize you needed me to do something. I guess I was going to make a reply, but couldn't think of anything, so I left it until later and then forgot.))

Rose flinched away from the doorway when she heard the wood begin to splinter, and nearly dropped the biscuit-type thing that she had grabbed. She immediately saw a Gengar and a different Pokemon which she hadn't had time to recognize barge through, and wondered.... why didn't the Gengar just go unnoticed through the wall? But now wasn't the time to fool around. She was going to head back into the bedroom to get Cicada, but the Scizor's lightning reactions did her good, and she stepped through the door with her claws bared.

Rose was about to give commands when she noticed that Blake was already on it. "If they need back-up, use Night Slash on the Gengar right after their attacks finish." The Scizor nodded, crossing her claws in front of her and almost unnoticeably gathering dark energy, ready to take the perfect chance to strike.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2010)

Neon stopped, and Tanya looked up. There was a hut with a broken door, along wth a few other Pokémon. "EXCUSE ME!" she said. "Has anyone seen a Glaceon wandering around?" She knew she shouldn't have said anything, but it was too late.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 8, 2010)

"Take a closer look, Tanya. That person... That uniform looks almost exactly like... that person that attacked us had one just like it." Neon looked over at Rose, and Cicada, who were preparing an attack. "That's the human I was talking about," Neon then turned to Blake and his Pokemon. "And I don't know who he is. Point is, we've most likely been noticed, and chances are we'll get attacked or captured." Neon prepared an attack just in case, his crystal necklace which was previously unnoticable now glowing intensely. "And I've got a bone to pick..."


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 9, 2010)

It had ben a while since Zero had seen any activity. He was just chillin' at the outpost, minding his own business, when a call was sent out. An officer rushed up to Zero and was yelling excitedly, "Sir! We have found the trainers your looking for! They were hiding in the forest the whole time!"

"What!? Really?"

"Yes, sir! Jessica and a squad of grunts have already charged their hiding spot, but we figured you would like to go, too."

"Of course I do! Assemble a task force, anywhere from 20 to 30 people, and move in!"

"Yes sir!"

Zero wasn't waiting up for them though. He wanted blood, and he wanted it now. He quickly hopped aboard his Drifblim and flew off, tracing the signal sent to him into the forest and to small hut. The hut looked like it had seen better days. He had also arrived just in time. Some of the Pokemon with TMS were about to be slammed by an onslaught of attacks. But luckily, Zero's task force was just arriving. He turned to them. "If any of your Pokemon know Protect, send it out now!" 2 of the grunts in the group grabbed Pokeballs and threw out Pokemon, one releasing Dusclops and the other releasing Blissey. Both Pokemon charged foward and threw a Protect in front of the oncoming attacks, and with 2 Pokemon, the strength of the barrier doubled.

_I WILL NOT let them escape this time._ Zero drew another Pokeball and threw out his Scizor. "Claw, go in through the side with Bullet Punch, that wood house will never stand up to it! The ones we want should be towards the back. You know who to look for!" The Scizor sped forward and started hammering away at the side of the hut with Bullet Punch, breaking through the wall in about 4 hits. He had also found his targets: the 2 trainers he had fought before.

"Drifblim, phase out and sneak in through the underside. Give Claw some backup with an Ominous Wind they'll never forget." Drifblim faded to invisibility and went into the wall opposite Scizor, and passed through into the room. He stayed in his phased-out form, waiting for the time to strike.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 9, 2010)

Rose jumped as she heard something break in from the side. She only had one Pokemon and couldn't risk fighting such a huge group, though, and grew nervous. However, Cicada was almost done preparing a more powerful version of her attack, and noticed that something had broken the wall, too. The Scizor's eyes widened as she noticed the other Trainer's Scizor from before, and before it had time to react, charged with the dark energy of Night Slash at her claws, leaping quickly towards Claw's shoulder. She glared at him with what seemed like a thirst for vengeance in her amber eyes, and she buzzed her wings slightly, ready to take off at the first sign of retaliation.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 9, 2010)

"Huh?" Neon looked over at another Scizor, who just broke the wall. "Another..." Neon started to get agitated. "T-they killed him... KILLED HIM!" Neon ran up to the Scizor, avoiding the ongoing battle, controlled by anger. He unleashed a Razor Wind right in front of the Scizor, increasing it's power as it seemed as it would slash through the Scizor's armour.

((Prog decides, so I'm not godmodding.))

((Postninja'd. Pretend the attack was directly after Darksong's.))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jessica watched as her Kangaskahn took the blow and started freezing over. Meanwhile, Crash, Clubs and Spooky all took hits and stumbled backwards. A few moments later, she heard someone yell "Go!" A squad of grunts stormed in. Then, a wall was smashed down by yet _another_ Scizor using Bullet Punch. A Drifloon apeared through the floor, and suddenly the hut was filled with Pokémon, fire, attacks and shields. _We have to get outside, before the fire suffocates us!_ She returned her Pokémon and slipped out, ducking under a Magmar's Fire Punch as he tried and failed to punch a Dusklops in the face. Yet another wall fell down, followed by the roof. Jess ducked out the door, and saw a whole squad of grunts outside. Among them was Zero, who was ordering commands. "Commander Zero, thank you for coming. I surly would have been defeated otherwise." She bowed her head and turned back to the damaged hut.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 9, 2010)

Claw was in no position to save himself from the Razor Wind. But that's when Drifblim knew it had to attack. The ghostly Pokemon blew out an Ominous Wind, blowing away the Razor Wind and heading straight for the enemy Scizor. Drifblim also threw in a few Shock Waves at both the opposing Scizors and their trainers in the room to stun them and make sure they didn't go anywhere.

Unfortunately for Claw, however, he took the Night Slash full force. It was a strong hit to the shoulder, and Claw's left arm went limp. Claw could've kept fighting, but there was no point anymore as Zero had another idea. Calling Claw back to his Pokeball, Zero quickly radioed the grunts still inside the house. "Listen, you guys. You have about five seconds to get the hell out of the building before I blow it smithereens." They all began running out. "Those of you with Protect, get ready! You'll need to cover the whole group."

The aforementioned Blissey and Dusclops stood in the middle of the group and put up a double-strength Protect just large enough to cover the whole group. "Everyone, brace yourselves! Drifblim, EXPLOSION!" Still inside the house, the Pokemon quickly faded back into it's solid form, and in the very next moment, glowed white and and let loose an incredible explosion, turning the hut and hopefully ((emphasis here, if you're in or around the hut, you decide what happens to you in the explosion, so I'm not godmodding)) everyone inside to dust. All the TMS members were safe under the Protect; as for everyone else, no one will know until the dust clears.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 9, 2010)

Neon was ready for anything as Zero said the hut was about to blow. After he ordered an Explosion attack, Neon knew the fight was over- he could get revenge later. He ran out, avoiding the explosion which was starting behind him. As he ran past Tanya, he yelled, "It's over! Time to go!" 

Neon got away from the hut, wood pieces pelting him. The only thing he noticed is that from his view, he couldn't see any survivors, so he was unsure of Tanya's fate.

"No survivors? No... just no..."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 9, 2010)

An explosion noise was heard as Neon ran by her yelling "It's over! Time to go!"

She pelted out of there as fast as she could, but it wasn't fast enough; the explosion caught up to her as she was engulfed in the light, sound, and power. She felt as she lost sight as it faded to black, eventully falling into unconsciousness... She fought with all of her might and strength, but the blackness overtook her.

_No... must... find... Fanagg..._


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

As the explosion ended, Neon was able to clearly see one thing- Tanya. He ran over to her, and she looked pretty hurt Neon rolled her over, checking for a heartbeat.

((Not godmodding, you decide.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 10, 2010)

((I'm still alive. No way I'm dropping out!))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

((Thats the attitude!))

'A heartbeat...' Neon took his paw off Tanya. 'But I don't know what to do... The humans can't be trusted at this point, and just about every Pokemon here is out to kill us because of that damn mist, or got scared away by the explosion.'

Neon had no clue what to do, with Tanya out cold. 'There has to be something to do...'


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 10, 2010)

_Tanya was still fighting the blackness when suddenly a Glaceon appeared. "Fanagg? FANAGG!"

The Glaceon quickly bounded away, and Tanya followed it. Eventually, she got to Mount Coronet, which was completely destroyed, and a big black hole thing opened up where the mountain used to be.

"Reshriam and Zekrom are being used to not only unite the region, but take over the world." Wait a minute, Tanya recognized that voice...
"Mew?"
"Yes, Tanya." it said, before appearing and turning flips. "That team you considered joining? They're behind all this."
"So they_ did _destroy our home!"
"Yes. If you don't help, then all of Sinnoh will be destroyed, and soon the whole world. You and Neon must find Fanagg and help us save not only Sinnoh, but the whole entirety of the world we live in."
"But where will I find Fanagg?"
"He is..." Mew and the scene started fading.
"No! Mew! Where is Fanagg?" she attempted a last call before the darkness took back over._

((I so hope this isn't godmodding again; it just seems Tanya should have some awesome connection thing.))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

((There's nothing I can do until your character wakes up.))


----------



## Darksong (Aug 10, 2010)

((Come on. Saying we ran out is powerplaying, but I probably would have done that anyway...))

Rose looked alarmed as she was struck with the Shock Wave, and shouted out with rage, _"Don't you know that you're not supposed to hurt traine--_" (Italicized so I don't have to used caps and excessive exclamation points.) but her cry was cut off by something -- an explosion?

Alarmed, Cicada leaped towards Rose, grabbing her and holding her to her chest while flying upward and out. She quickly got out of range of the explosion, although it was tough and her wings were even more scathed than before. Losing power for flight, she landed on the ground, setting her trainer down and looking up at the trainer. There was some way she had to get the Drifblim, who had been sending most of the damage, but the Scizor was a problem too. She hid cautiously behind a tree that had been charred by the explosion, sighing and gathering her energy. Orbs of red light began to circle her, and they began to hover slowly away. They looked as if they were searching for enemies... 

Going along the explosion site, the red orbs ventured through the air as if they had minds of their own. They seemed to be heading straight for the enemy Scizor with a fiery feeling inside them.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

Explosion said:


> Neon was ready for anything as Zero said the hut was about to blow. After he ordered an Explosion attack, Neon knew the fight was over- he could get revenge later. He ran out, avoiding the explosion which was starting behind him. As he ran past Tanya, he yelled, "It's over! Time to go!"
> 
> Neon got away from the hut, wood pieces pelting him. The only thing he noticed is that from his view, he couldn't see any survivors, so he was unsure of Tanya's fate.
> 
> "No survivors? No... just no..."





Explosion said:


> As the explosion ended, Neon was able to clearly see one thing- Tanya. He ran over to her, and she looked pretty hurt Neon rolled her over, checking for a heartbeat.
> 
> ((Not godmodding, you decide.))





Explosion said:


> ((Thats the attitude!))
> 
> 'A heartbeat...' Neon took his paw off Tanya. 'But I don't know what to do... The humans can't be trusted at this point, and just about every Pokemon here is out to kill us because of that damn mist, or got scared away by the explosion.'
> 
> Neon had no clue what to do, with Tanya out cold. 'There has to be something to do...'


((My last three posts. I never said everyone ran out, I said my character ran out. And from my character's POV, he couldn't see any survivors. I'm not Powermodding in the least, if you were referring to me. I only got a little ahead.))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

She was about to send Crash into the area, but then Drifloon let lose with Explosion.
"Spooky, go check for survivors will you? If any are around, please Hypnotise them and bring them to me. Feel free to attack if they resist"
The ghost nodded and floated towards the house. Periodicly he would call _"Nothing!"_
Suddenly, he noticed a Vaporeon laying on the ground. It looked like it was out cold. Spooky was about to go over, but the Absol got their first
_"We'll just have to do this the hard way..."_ At that, the Gengar began pouring all his focus into his hand. He took aim at the Absol and charged _"Focus PUNCH!"_


----------



## River (Aug 10, 2010)

((Time for a little travel))

Blake only had time to return his pokemon to their pokeballs and clip them back to his belt before he was hit by the explosion, he flew backwards through the air his clothes smouldering. He let out a scream as he fell through the trees to a small clearing about 20 metres away. the last thing he saw before the black covered his thoughts was the ring of trees and a Honchkrow perched in a tree.

Dusknoir watched the whole thing from inside his pokeball, he looked sadly from the reletive safety, he should've used protect. If he had, maybe Blake would've been fine. he released himself and looked about the clearing, it seemed safe so he released Altor, Tyranitar, Froslass, Swampert and Charizard. They all milled about and managed to gather a small collection of grasses and leaves which they rested Blake on. Tyranitar curled behind some bushes at the edge of the clearing and Froslass drifted up into the trees creating an illusory fog over her trainer and created illusions of phantoms walking through it. Swampert and Charizard moved to the edge of the clearing and looked about just in case someone showed up, if a friend, they would help, if not they would attack. Altor remained with Dusknoir at the centre of the clearing. "_Its not your fault, Dusknoir_." He looked up to find Altor looking at him, "_I've spent the past months feeling down on myself for what happened on Spear Pillar and its not healthy, we all make mistakes_." Dusknoir sighed, he knew Altor was right but he still felt down on himself.

((Ah, always good for Dusknoir and Altor to get along. Common ground i guess.))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

((PC, are you just charging the attack, or did you release it? After you answer, I'll post. And don't mind me, I'm a bit tired. Here in the USA, it's 4:43 AM. Finally fell asleep at 2:00, and had two hours of sleep total. Couldn't go back to sleep, either.))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

(((Spooky charged the punch then ran at Absol. So yeah, I ended the post with Gengar about to smash Absol's head in)))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

((Okay then.))

Neon wasn't expecting the punch, because even though it was a Focus Punch... it was fast. He got hit in the head, and fell to the ground, dazed. 

"What is you're reason?" Neon said, as he snapped out of it, and got back up. "But if you want to fight... I can play that game." A ball of ice formed near Neon's mouth, about to unleash an Ice Beam. Neon seriously wanted to freeze that freaking phantom so bad.

Neon released the ice beam, heading straight for Gengar. Unfortunately, Neon had to rely on Special Attacks, so he couldn't pull off his critical Razor Wind.

"Do you have any reason to attack me?"


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

_"I'd rather fight under my trainer's orders then under the orders of them two crazy Pokémon that are tearing apart Eterna...But still, it is annoying. I think my trainer, Jess, is thinking of quiting Murking Shadows. It just seems wrong, fighting innocent Pokémon so two extremly Powerful Pokémon can tear apart a region, you know?"_ Spooky muttered. He blocked the Ice Beam by using Fire Punch and letting the ice melt. _"Hey, if you have any plans for stopping them.."_ he jerked a finger at the mountain _"Then I'll help if you can make a distraction and let Jess come. And Jess would be able to heal the Vaporeon...whadda you say?"_

(((I decided I don't like being a bad guy and not having a good guy person as well, so I'm changing sides)))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

((Nice. Literally. :D))

"I guess we can do that..." Neon considered the situation and continued, "But if you're lying..." Neon stopped himself, pretty sure the Gengar had it by then. "Let's just hurry up... I don't know Tanya, that Vaporeon's, condition..."


----------



## River (Aug 10, 2010)

((Just saying but no one heard my character scream or fly off? Heh, partially understandable but still))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

((The fact that the hut walls fell down along with everything else meant we could've exited in any direction.))

"I'm ok with creating a distraction, but I need to know where Jess is." Neon said, aware that this could be a trap. It seemed like it was, but Neon had to go with his guts and believe the Gengar.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 10, 2010)

((*waits patiently for my healer*))


----------



## Darksong (Aug 10, 2010)

Explosion said:


> ((My last three posts. I never said everyone ran out, I said my character ran out. And from my character's POV, he couldn't see any survivors. I'm not Powermodding in the least, if you were referring to me. I only got a little ahead.))


((I know that. I was talking about Prog_Metal64, whose post at the top of this page said that everyone ran out of the hut.

Will edit after I read all the new posts.

EDIT: Waiting for Prog_Metal64, I believe...))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

((ProgMetal said "everyone" but I'm pretty sure he meant "all the TMS people")))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 10, 2010)

((Gonna make a new character. But he won't help with the recovery of Tanya. That is PC's job.))

EDIT:

Neon just stood waiting until the Gengar was ready. Suddenly, he heard a rustle in one of the bushes that had survived.

"Huh? What's..."

Suddenly the creature poked it's head out of the bush.

"Looks like a Bulbasaur... Maybe it's... no... It can't be..."

The Bulbasaur responded, "A shiny Absol..." The Bulbasaur then noticed the necklace, and it jumped out of the bushes. "Neon/Ivy?!" They said to each other in union.

"I may of found you, but you left me!" Ivy said as she made a vine slap Neon across the face.

"But I didn't leave..."


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pichu Chris said:


> (((I decided I don't like being a bad guy and not having a good guy person as well, so I'm changing sides)))


((D: Just when I thought I would have a teammate who was actually active...))

((And Darksong, what are these "orbs you've sent after my Scizor? Not that it would do much good because if you remember I called Claw back to his Pokeball just before the explosion.))

"Okay. Coast is clear. You can drop the Protect." The Blissey and the Dusclops, both exhausted from holding up a shield for so long while it was taking such a heavy beating, lowered the barrier of energy. The grunts they belonged to called them back to their Pokeballs. The dust finally settled to a point where the remains of the hut were visible..and...nothing remained. And it seemed as if the occupants were missing. "DAMMIT! Everyone split up into pairs and look for them! They couldnt've gone too far! Jess, you're coming with me." ((Zero doesn't know she's quitting yet))

The large group broke apart and scattered in all directions, looking for the escaped trainers and their Pokemon. All the TMS members were armed with their guns (the higher their rank, the bigger their gun is), so if the trainers were found, they were in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 11, 2010)

"Yessir, coming sir" Jess trotted after him, drawing her Revolver. "Spooky, where are you?"
She didn't get a reply.
"Sir, I can't get Spooky to respond, so he must be in a spot of trouble. He went that way, I think" She pointed to a cluster of trees not far away.

~~~

_"Ok, they are pretty close. Just get that Zero guy to split and I'll hypnosis away. You o-"_ He turned. A Bulbasaur had appeared and was conversing with Neon as if she knew him. _"Er...hang on, this might work."_ He stared out at the two people walking towards him. His eyes began to glow deep deep red. _"Zero, you want to turn back, Jessica, you want to come to me"_ He chanted, over and over.
_"I have done what I can. I just hope their minds are not to strong"_


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 11, 2010)

As Zero walked along, he all of a sudden got a massive headache. _Ughhh...my head...what is that? Voices? I hear voices...they're saying to turn back...turn back...maybe that is a good idea...no...no...why would I turn back now? But then again...NO...it has to be a trick! This isn't like me!_ Zero looked up to catch a glimpse of a Dusknoir with it's eye glowing much brighter than usual. _That has to be it. But why bother fighting when I could just turn around and...ugh...STOP IT! NO! Get a hold of yourself!_ Zero's mind was being heavily assaulted, and he barely had the will to resist. He got his thoughts together just enough the say "Jess, that looks like your Dusknoir. It's trying to hypnotize me! Call it off!"


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 11, 2010)

((It's a Gengar, not a Dusknoir))

Normally, Jess would have called it of straight away. However, unlike Zero, she hadn't guarded her mind and simply ran to were the sound was coming from. Spooky smilled as Jess walked into the clearing. Unfortunatly, Zero was not influenced. _"Well I don't have to split the power now and it's just a simple command...Zero, turn back. Zero, turn back. Zero, turn back."_ He began to chant. Meanwhile, Jess had just snapped out of the hypnosis. Noticing the injured Vaporeon on the floor, she knelt down. She reached into her side-bag and grabbed a Max Revive. She put the medicin capsual into the Vaporeon's mouth and then opened it. _That should make her lots better..._ She thought, completly unaware of Neon, Ivy and Spooky.
_"Don't worry, that's just a temporary side effect. After she forfills the commands, then she'll fully snap out of it."_


----------



## Solstice (Aug 11, 2010)

Neon turned around and noticed Jess. "Well... That was easier than I expected..." Ivy just slapped him again. "Ow! What was that for? I gave you an answer!"

"That's not a full answer, and It's rather hard to believe considering how you started acting ever since Jared was killed."

"Once again, I didn't leave you. I-I don't remember what happened... It's like that very day is blocked out of my access, and what I said is all I remember..." Neon replied.

"Fine... But if I find out you're lying, expect trouble."

"Fine... But it looks like Tanya's getting healed, anyway..."

"Tanya?"

"Tht Vaporeon over there."


----------



## Darksong (Aug 11, 2010)

((Oh. In my post, it said it was Hidden Power. I guess they could just be stalking around the forest then.))

After a few minutes with no response, the energy generated by the Hidden Power suddenly seemed to almost teleport, and Cicada glowed faintly white for just a moment as the energy was absorbed back into her.

Seeing this happen, Rose asked with a strange tone as if she was tired, "The coast is clear?"

The Scizor nodded, and then stood up; when her Trainer tried to do the same, Cicada placed a claw on her head and shoved her back down. She noticed a bit of a grunt from her trainer, but still seemed stern, and gave Rose a glance as if to say, _If you go anywhere else, you'll just be more hurt._ The Trainer looked about to protest, but the Scizor ignored it and took a few steps in one direction. For a moment, she thought, _...Are they gone?_

Rose was also looking around, even though her Pokemon wouldn't let her. _And I usually thought it was the Trainer who gave the orders,_ she mused. She began to wonder where Blake was, and fidgeted a bit.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 11, 2010)

The blackness of unconsciusness faded to the dull light of closed eyelids. Tanya blinked awake, and lifted her head. "Ne...on?" she muttered, almost illegiblly. As soon as she could, she jumped up. "WHERE'S FANAGG???" she yelled, looking around wildly.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 11, 2010)

"Huh?" Neon took another look at Tanya. "Oh, you're awake. It took a bit, but we got help."

"Oh, hello there," Ivy said to Tanya, smiling.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 11, 2010)

Tanya looked over at the unfamiliar voice and blinked. "Who are you?" Tanya said, blushing that she has acted so... weird in the presence of a stranger.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 11, 2010)

"I'm Ivy."

"She's just a friend," Neon said.

"Oh, cmon! Tell the truth, Neon!"

Neon sighed, "Fine... We used to be Jared's, our trainer's, Pokemon before he was killed by Murking Shadows. Ever since, Ivy and I had been traveling together, in the wild, before we somehow got seperated."

"I just found him a few minutes ago," Ivy replied.

"And she slapped me."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 11, 2010)

Tanya chuckled. "Well, it's nice to meet you, Ivy. I, too, have lost a traveling partner, only it was my mate, and he was carried away by some Pokémon." Tanya sighed. "I miss Fanagg..." she whispered as, trembling, a tear hit the ground.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 11, 2010)

"We've been looking for Fanagg. Apparently, something happened, and I attacked him." Neon said.

Ivy replied, "If you'd like, I can assist in finding Fanagg."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 11, 2010)

_And me too..._ Tanya added in her mind. "Oh really? That'd be great!" Tanya said after hearing Ivy's comment.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 11, 2010)

_Ugh....Now the voices are worse...have to resist urge to turn around...GAAHHH!....I can't take it!....I have to stop this before I really do turn around...._ Zero was struggling; he felt as if there was an earthquake going on inside his head. Gathering the last of his free will, he quickly drew his Dusk Ball and released Drifblim. "Drifblim, Ominous Wind, hurry!" The Pokemon released a gust of sinister energy, going for the Gengar and any Pokemon around it if they were dumb enough to retaliate.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 11, 2010)

_"Oh fudge...."_ A large black wave of energy flew through the air. _"Neon, get the Pokéball marked with the bone, Jess 'll know what to do!"_ He called as he focused all his energy into hypnotising Zero.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 12, 2010)

"um, ok..."

"NOT FAST ENOUGH!" Ivy replied. She used a vine to tap the button on the Pokeball.

Neon just sweatdropped.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 12, 2010)

The Pokéball opened to reveal a Marrowak. _"Sup! Is that a Omnious wind?"_ He brought up his bone, swung it and within a second, the wave of energy was redirected into the ground. _"Hehe, too easy!"_
_"That's nice and all, but we should get going. Eh...I don't think Jess marked Crash's Pokéball..."_ He reached out and grabbed one. It opened, and a large rhino appeared. 
_"What? Where am I? Wasn't I in a tunnel?"_
_"Relax, you're in a forest somewhere near Eterna."_ Clubs turned to Neon, Ivy and Tanya. _"We caught him recently, I don't think he's used to his Pokéball yet. I'm Clubs, they're Spooky and Crash, no prize for guessing who's who."_ He turned back to Crash. _"Crash, get ready to run."_ He turned back to Neon, Ivy and Tanya. _"Do any of you need a ride?"_


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 12, 2010)

_I'm on the edge, I can't take much more of this. I have one other idea; a little farfetched...but at this point I'll try anything._ Still struggling to control his movements, Zero managed to pull a Safari Ball off of his belt and send out the one Pokemon his adversaries had yet to see...his Kangaskhan. "Use Roar! As loud as you possibly can! You have to break the Gengar's concentration!" Kangaskhan planted it's feet, took a deep breath, and uttered a deafening, bellowing roar. 

He was only barely able to get out those words, and it took even more strength to keep talking and say, "Jess! Call off your goddamn Gengar! I can't take it!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 12, 2010)

"Well, that would be... nice... except we're looking for someone; my mate in particular." She glanced down at her belly and back up again to drop a hint. "Maybe we could look for him at the same time?"


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 12, 2010)

_"Well, I suppose, but this guy is good, even on full power I can't make him turn back. Were was it you lost this Fannagg fellow?"_ Spooky inquired. Suddenly, Clubs let out a groan. _"What happened?"_ Spooky asked.
_"He fired two shots, I couldn't get 'em both."_ Clubs groaned. _"We gotta get outa here now!"_
_"Ok, hop on!"_

~~~

As soon as she administered the medicine and the Vaporeon jumped up, Jess looked around, confused. After a while of the Pokémon talking, she heard Zero yelling to call of Spooky. But he wasn't doing anything wrong? "Spooky, return." Spooky had just enough time to explain what happened using his telepathy before he was sucked up. Jess clambered onto Crash's back. Clubs climbed on behind her. "Come on, Pokémon. Lead the way"

((Had to get Jess back in somehow))


----------



## Solstice (Aug 12, 2010)

"We gota get out of here now!"

"I'm on it. Ready whenever you are."

"I'd rather not get killed... So... Yeah. I'll leave too." Ivy replied. "Not sure everyone's ready though, so a few seconds might do," Ivy continued, looking at Tanya.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Finally, Zero had full control of his mind again. "Thank you, Jess. It's about time. Now let's...wait, what are you doing?" Zero saw Jess getting ready to ride off with her Pokemon. "Jess! We have work to do! We have to find the escaped trainers!"


----------



## Solstice (Aug 12, 2010)

"Oh shit! Not that bitch again!" Neon growled as he was looking at Zero.

Ivy took a quick look at Zero.
"He causing you problems?" Ivy suddenly got a closer look at him. 'That uniform...' "He-he..."

-FLASHBACK-

"No... NO! You can't!" Ivy exclaimed, not ready to see his trainer's death.

"Shut up, you puny Pokemon!"

"N-no! I can't die yet!" Jared yelled, kicking in an an attempt to free himself. But his death was imminent. There was no escape, and he had a gun held up to his head. And the killer had a knife, just in case.

"Serves you right... Don't mess with Murking Shadows, kid. Not that you'll be able to anymore. Heh heh..."

"H-he's gone..." Ivy said, in tears, running, Neon following. As far as they saw,they were the only Pokemon to survive.

"No..." Neon mumbled, a scar etched into his mind that he would never forget.

-END FLASHBACK-

"Oi, he's gonna get it!"


----------



## River (Aug 14, 2010)

Dusknoir left Blake's side and wandered through the mist towards the hut, he would get them for this. Froslass called out after him but Altor held up a claw and shook his head slowly.

As he exited the trees he saw the burning ruins of the hut and his anger grew, he spun around to where a man and his Kangaskahn were battling several other pokemon. Dusknoir glided forward and began to wave his hands about, his eye shone blue as he used Psychic to attempt to throw the trainer and his pokemon into the crowd of TMS members.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 14, 2010)

Rose turned her head to look as a Dusknoir passed by some distance away from her. For a moment she wondered whether it was Blake's; she vaguely remembered his using it before the explosion. She considered going toward the place from which it had come, but wanted to lay low. If there was some sort of distraction, she would try to sneak there. She listened as there appeared to be some sort of commotion -- people being thrown around? She took her chance; quickly, she motioned to Cicada and the two began to make their way toward where they thought Blake was.

After only a small amount of traveling, they saw the dark-haired Trainer lying on the ground, and his closed seemed to have been damaged by the fire. Unfortunately, she had no idea what to do, so she figured she should just stay with him if nothing else. Cicada sat nearby, but was hidden by a tree trunk from view of the others, if they happened to see this far into the undergrowth. She kept her eyes and ears open for anything that might be approaching, and though she appeared relaxed, she kept her muscles tense and ready for action at any sudden sounds.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 15, 2010)

"Ivy, now's not the time. We gotta leave. We'll be able to get revenge after we all find Fanagg and get to what's left of Mt. Coronet. But we gotta focus on not getting killed."

"I guess you're right..." Ivy replied.

"Tanya, are you ready? We gotta get moving while we aren't noticed."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 15, 2010)

((SEE SEE IM POSTING NAO))

"Huhwhat? Oh yeah, sure." Tanya said, yawning and following Neon.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 15, 2010)

'This is like a wild goose chase... Huh, wait, what even IS a goose?' Neon though to himself, while he said, "We have no clue where Fanagg can be, and..." Neon took a pause. "Is there, by chance, a Pokemon around here that would be able to track him down?" Neon finished.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 17, 2010)

Neon stood still, waiting for an answer, but figured he wouldn't get one.

"We should just get moving... The chances of finding Fanagg are slim to none if we stay here."


----------



## Solstice (Aug 21, 2010)

((It's time. If Fanagg doesn't come back within a day, I'll either kill off his character, or godmod it as my own.))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jess nodded, and Crash set off after Neon. They didn't get far. At first, Jess was annoyed that they were searching for someone and yet stopping every fifty metres, but then she noticed something, a red fox. "Flareon?" she wondered. "Spooky, Hypnosis!" The fire fox slumped over, just before it could jump at Ivy. The fire in its maw slowly faded. "Premier Ball, go!" The White Pokéball flew through the air, sucked up the Flareon, and beeped. "Ok, sweet. Flareon have good sence of smell, so it might be able to help." She released the Flareon. "I shall call you...Kawoof. I like that word. _Kawoof_...right, yes, hunting your friend. Kawoof, could you try to get the scent?" The fire hound ran to Tanya and began sniffing. He spent a few moments with his nose in the air, then turned in the direction of Mount Coronet. "Well, then, Absol and Ivysaur, let's get going. Kawoof, get up here." The fox jumped onto Crash's head. "Alright guys, let's get going before Zero catches up!"


----------



## Solstice (Aug 21, 2010)

((Fanagg is officially out.))

'We have names... Not that she would know.'

Aparently, the Flaron had gotten the wrong scent, somehow, because Fanagg was walking up to Neon and Tanya, barely able to support his own weight. The Glaceon was roughly beaten up by who-knows-what, and had cuts and bruises and blood all over him. "T-Tanya..."

The Glaceon collapsed, hurt so much almost nothing could help him.



((Major Godmod there, but I had to kill him off.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 21, 2010)

"FANAGG! FANAGG!" Tanya ran up to him and buried her face in his fur. "Fanagg... she whispered. "You can't leave me... you can't leave the kits..."


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 21, 2010)

((I won't be able to post often enough to keep up with you guys for a while due to school starting and my life outside of school going full swing...so I'm going to go ahead and remove myself from the action now. I'll just be missing, I won't be dead anytime soon.))

Zero was furious. "JESS! Come back here!" Just as Zero was about to give chase, his transmitter went off again. He answered, annoyed. "*sigh* I kind of busy at the moment. What could possibly be so important?"

"Commander Zero! You need to get to where Mt. Coronet used to be ASAP! All of the other officials are coming and you need to come to! Bring Jess with you."

"Well, I hate to break it to you, but I'm pretty sure Jess just went AWOL right before my eyes. I was just about to chase her down, but if what you speak of is really THIS urgent, then I guess I can give it up. But contact Jess yourself anyway, try and talk some sense into her. If that doesn't help I can always come up with a good threat later."

"Yes, sir. I'll contact Jess right now. Out."

"See you in a few minutes. Zero, out."

Zero called back Kangaskhan, released Drifblim (whom he quickly revitalized with a Max Revive he was holding in reserve), hopped aboard, and flew off to Mt. Coronet (or at least, what was left of it.)


----------



## Solstice (Aug 30, 2010)

"T-that's who I attacked...?" Neon muttered. "Is there anything we can do?"

((Posting for the sake of revival.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 30, 2010)

"Fanagg, Fanagg, he's gone, his heart rate is slowing, he's gone... Fanagg, since these are probably the last words you'll hear, I love you, and I'll take good care of the kits..." Tanya said as Fanagg's heart rate slowed and finally came to a stop.


----------



## Solstice (Aug 30, 2010)

"There's nothing we can do..." Ivy mumbled.

"We have to move on. For all we know, Fanagg could've made a sacrifice that helped us. Once you're ready, we can get going to the Coronet Ruins, and prepare for the final battle. Be prepared, we don't know what those douches might throw at us before we get to Zekrom and Reshiram." Neon said, as a powerful rumble pased through the ground."

"N-Neon's right. We need to get there, and fast. I'm sure Dialga and Palkia can't hold much longer."

Another roar was heard, which Ivy reconized immediately.

"G-Giratina?! This might actually work..."

((Pretend someone told us the new name. It needs a name, you know.

Anyway, the RP will be closing soon, as it's near the climax and is almost done.

Expect surprises such as Ivy leaving, Jared returning, and a few others.))


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2010)

((It is? I'd better focus on the plot, then.))

Cicada felt noticeably better after her rest, and she stood up, noticing that there apparently wasn't any nearby activity from the enemy. However, there was a group of Pokemon nearby, although no life was coming out of one of them. Cautiously, the Scizor stood up and began to approach, although she dipped her head as she did so; she didn't want to appear hostile. But she froze as she heard a metallic roar. The red insect cringed, flapping her wings a little bit, and then looked over to a Bulbasaur who appeared to know what it was. 

"Giratina?" Cicada asked, keeping her voice low. "What do you mean by that?" Quickly, she ducked down so she was kneeling; she didn't want to appear too big and frighten the others. Thankfully, she knew that she looked a lot more scared than they did, despite being so much bigger; a shiver passed through her steel body.

Rose watched her Pokemon wander off a little anxiously, but as she followed Cicada, realized that she wasn't going that far. There was a group of Pokemon, one of them dead, and one of them -- apparently the dead one's mate -- heavy with kits. She began to fish through her back for something that might help, but unfortunately found nothing. The trainer gave a groan of frustration, but stopped short as the roar echoed far over the land. "What was that?!" she shouted.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 30, 2010)

((...no one noticed Tanya said "I'll take care of the kits".))


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 31, 2010)

((Damn.....you guys are moving to the climax at the point at which I can't post too often. Oh well. Considering how slow the RP has been moving lately, though, I just may be able to keep up. We'll see. Since I'm here...))

Zero arrived at the ruins of Mt. Coronet. Only he didn't see any piles of rocks that dictated ruins...in fact...what he saw was nothing close to what he expected to see. All he saw was a huge, swirling vortex of black and white energy, with Reshiram and Zekrom in the middle. "Oh...my...god......." was all that Zero could say; he was dumbfounded that taking Reshiram and Zekrom outside of their native region would create such a large scale energy distortion. In the area around the vortex, it felt as if the entire region would disintegrate or sink into the ocean any minute. "What has happened...I never knew that carrying out this plan would be THAT catastrophic. We wanted to CONQUER the region, not DESTROY it. 

Zero went in a lot closer to the site, but not so close that he would be sucked into the vortex. He looked up, to see if anything had happened to the Boss, but he couldn't see clearly enough from his position. Scanning the other Admins that had come, he saw the same look of pure astonishment and almost hopelessness on their faces that was on his own face.

_If this goes on, no one will survive. There's no point to this anymore...if we're all dead that what have we really accomplished? If we can't stop this, and we probably can't, then I'll be forced to secede from TMS and take anyone who values their lives with me. This new team will still strive for domination, but not with the extremes of tearing apart reality itself. It is the only other logical decision. Besides, if you gain world domination, but everyone is dead, then there's no more fun in it!_

Zero stood his ground and waited, though. While he was dead set on leaving TMS and starting anew, he still had some time left. He had this feeling in the back of his head that all the foes that he had encountered during his time in Sinnoh would come to the site. _Knowing them, I know their on their way here. I won't be fighting for TMS, but I still have a bone to pick with all of them_


----------



## Solstice (Sep 1, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> ((...no one noticed Tanya said "I'll take care of the kits".))




((You made a few obvious references. Anyone but an imbecele can figure it out.

And you and Pichu Chris need to post.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 1, 2010)

((Nyess, I know, but no one's said anything at all. It was meant to be noticed and asked about ;.;))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2010)

((There's also River who needs to post, unless he dropped out and I missed it... Maybe Cicada will question the kits if I feel like making her do so :D))


----------



## River (Sep 2, 2010)

((Sorry, internet troubles, i'll post now.))

Blake awoke to find himself laying in a field with his Dusknoir and Altor watching over him, he put a hand to his forehead and pushed himself into a sitting position. He looked around, Froslass waved at him and flew down, the mist he had only just noticed began to fade. Charizard, Tyranitar and Swampert stepped from the shrubs and undergrowth. Blake smiled, his companions had protected him. He managed to stand up and Altor helped him along in the direction he had seen Rose and Cicada move off in. As Blake's vision cleared he noticed an Absol and Vaporeon gathered around a fallen Glaceon(?). Blake instinctively reached for his pack which he found wasn't there. He cursed himself for leaving it in the hut as he reached the others. over the thrumming in his skull he managed to speak "Hey, is everyone else okay?"

((sorry i've been inactive))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jess blinked and turned around. She was now very confused. "Er...hi, I'm Jess. Former TMS Elite." She stuck out her hand for him to shake.


((Sorry for inactivity, I have been ill since last Wednesday so limited PC time for me :( ))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 2, 2010)

"I... think so," Rose replied hesitantly. However, as her Pokemon poked her, her attention was drawn to the Espeon. "Maybe this Espeon needs a little help, though." The trainer kneeled down gently and looked toward the Psychic-type, wondering if it needed medicine or anything.

"Kits?" Cicada replied as her trainer tried to figure out if anything was wrong. Her green eyes drifted toward the body of the other Eevee evolution. "Are they the Glaceon's?" she asked hesitantly, trying not to pry too much.


----------



## Solstice (Sep 3, 2010)

((Mewtwo's character is a Vaporeon. >.< I also need her to post for us to continue.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 3, 2010)

Tanya jumped a little; she forgot there were others with her. She turned to face whoever had asked her whose the kits were. "Yes, Fanagg and I, since we were young Eevees, dreamed of beautiful kits, because we met at the Daycare Center, where our trainers were originally force us to have kits and sell them. When we evolved into the wrong Eeveelutions, since my trainer wanted me to be an Espeon and Fanagg to be a Jolteon, they released us in anger. We found each other, and traveled together ever since. We finally made a nest near Mount Coronet, but it was destroyed along with the Mount itself, which is why we were even in this crap in the first place..." she explained with tears in her eyes. "My God, I'm gonna miss him..." she turned around and buried her face in his fur again. "We need a proper burial." she said, her voice muffled by Fanagg's already cold fur from being an Ice-type, being made colder as his life left him. Tanya swore she saw his spirit floating there, if only for a second, then it was gone.

((Dun dun dunnnnn! Also, I have a surprise with the kits in mind...))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 3, 2010)

((Oh... it was her avatar that confused me... XD))

"All right," Cicada agreed, sighing. "I don't really know if my claws are made for digging, but..." she began to create a hole in the ground at the roots of a large tree that seemed full of life. "You could travel with us, but we might be moving fast, and my trainer doesn't have any extra Pokeballs." She shrugged. "Sorry, I don't know this place well. I'm from the eastern side of Mt. Coronet, so..." She trailed off, digging absently at the hole.


----------



## Solstice (Sep 11, 2010)

Neon just watched, listening to the conversation between the two.

The situation reminded Ivy of Jared. 'Everything might be a bit better... we might have a chance if Jared was alive... Even if we only got a little help from it... I just wish Jared was back.'


'I can grant you this wish. Tell me, my child, do you mean what you say? Do you really want your trainer back?' A mysterious voice said inside Ivy's mind.

'Y-yes... I do mean it. I would do anything to get Jared back...'

'I can grant you this wish, but under one condition. To bring your trainer back. You must sacrifice yourself. You will no longer roam the Earth, but your trainer can come back. Do you accept, or decline?'

'I-I... I accept... I said I would do anything to bring Jared back, and I wasn't lying. We'll have a chance at winning this, and it will make Neon happy again, hopefully... Besides, I feel that my time in this world is over. I've fulfilled my destiny...'

' Your wish is granted, my child... I will met you on the other side.'


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 11, 2010)

Tanya nodded. "We need a proper burial for him, it's the only way I could ever feel better... but is there any way we could do it closer to Mount Coronet? That's where our nest used to be..."


----------

